# wow laggt auf top pc



## Bassbeat (6. November 2008)

Huhu,
folgendes problem :
WoW hat ca 15 fps in shat und nagrand. Habe vista x64.
Hardware : 
Intel Quadcore 6600 4x2400mhz
Geforce 8800GTX
4GB DDR 800

Woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## todesfritte (6. November 2008)

treiber alle drauf? chipsatz, grafik?


----------



## Neotrion (6. November 2008)

Ich will jetzt kein blödsinn erzählen aber habe schon viele male gehört das WoW und Vista nicht so wirklich das wahre ist... weiss nicht was daran stimmt.^^


----------



## Dimortii (6. November 2008)

Ich kann dich jetzt auf 20-200000 Threads aufmerksam machen die das gleiche Thema behandeln.
Fackt ist das anscheinend alle Europäischen Realms solche performence probleme sind. Es betrifft nicht alle Spieler aber viele(leider auch mich). Nach Patch 3.0.2 sind ladebildschirme von 3 minuten keine seltenheit, in 25er Raid habe ich 4 Fps, also standbild und shatt laggt höllisch.

Auch nach 500 beiträgen und 7000hits im offi Forum allein im deutschen hat es aber bis jetzt kein einziger Blauer es geschafft auch nur zu sagen "ja wir wissen wir ham da scheiße gebaut und optiemieren das system gerade"

Also bleibt den Betroffenen nur das warten.

UND FÜR JEDEN DER JETZT SAG NOOB LÖSCH MAL ALLES UND KAUF NEN NEUEN RECHNER!!!

Auch nach kompletter Pc neu aufsetztung, ohne addons und low details ergab es bei keinem der Betroffenen auch nur eine kleine verbesserung der performence. Sie is im keller und da bleibt sie leider auch. nur nachts um 3 ist shatt laggfrei!


----------



## Zäh1 (6. November 2008)

wenn du raucher bist oder denn pc eine weile schon hast würde ich dir empfehlen denn pc mal sauber zumachen.
könnte sein das dein lüfter voller staub is und dadurch nicht mehr richtig kühlt.


----------



## Názmhàr (6. November 2008)

> Ich will jetzt kein blödsinn erzählen aber habe schon viele male gehört das WoW und Vista nicht so wirklich das wahre ist... weiss nicht was daran stimmt.^^


Mit meinem PC läuft aber alles, der hat Vista und weit schlechtere Hardware.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2008)

vlt. liegt das problem auch nicht an blizzard sondern mal wieder an den carrieren?


----------



## der-Reaper (6. November 2008)

Bassbeat schrieb:


> Huhu,
> folgendes problem :
> WoW hat ca 15 fps in shat und nagrand. Habe vista x64.
> Hardware :
> ...



Naja nen top pc sieht anders aus...

@ Topic

Neuste treiber?
Defragmentieren?
Evtl Formatieren?

Unnötige addons drauf?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2008)

Vista + WoW funktioniert bei mir auf'm Laptop einwandfrei


----------



## Phyrexian (6. November 2008)

Ich habe auch den Intel Quad mit 4x2,4 ghz, 4 gb DDR 2 Ram, 2x Geforce 9600 GT mit je 512 MB Ram und es laggt dennnoch. Ich habe Win XP Prof mit akutellen Treibern drauf, bringt aber alles nichts. Vor einem Patch, ich glaube es war 2.4, konnte ich WoW 4 mal auf meinem Rechner laufen lassen mit höchsten Details.


----------



## Bassbeat (6. November 2008)

also^^
neuste treiber sind drauf..
aber ich kann mir das auch nicht erklären. Ladebildschimre sind meist nur 10 sekunden.
Ich mein wir reden hier "nur" von Wow und nicht von Crysis. Selbst das läuft flüssiger...


----------



## todesfritte (6. November 2008)

soviel unqualifizierte scheiße habe ich schon lange nicht mehr auf einmal gelesen!



> Ich will jetzt kein blödsinn erzählen aber habe schon viele male gehört das WoW und Vista nicht so wirklich das wahre ist... weiss nicht was daran stimmt.^^



blödsinn!



> Nach Patch 3.0.2 sind ladebildschirme von 3 minuten keine seltenheit, in 25er Raid habe ich 4 Fps, also standbild und shatt laggt höllisch.



3 minuten? bitte nicht übertreiben! 4 fps hast du? dann aber auch wahrscheinlich schlechtere hardware als der te!



> wenn du raucher bist oder denn pc eine weile schon hast würde ich dir empfehlen denn pc mal sauber zumachen.
> könnte sein das dein lüfter voller staub is und dadurch nicht mehr richtig kühlt.



guter einwurf, aber ich denke dann hätte er auch sonst probleme und nicht nur in wow.



> Naja nen top pc sieht anders aus...



besser geht es immer. für wow aber sicherlich mehr als ausreichend! wollen wir mal nicht übertreiben ...



> erstmal vista runter is fürn arsch



wer heutzutage ein 64-bit-os benötigt (u.a. 4gb ram) ist mit vista besser bedient!

ich persönlich habe einen dualcore mit 3ghz, 4gb ram, 9800gtx+ - im raid nie unter 40 fps, freie landschaft 100 fps aufwärts

edit: achja, unter vista business x64


----------



## Gbsstorm (6. November 2008)

vllcht liegt es auch daran dass du vista 64 bit hast
ich hab vista 32 bit und es läuft weitgehend ruckelfrei außer wenn ich nach dem ladebalcken in shat rumlaufe^^

habs zumindestens mal gehört dass programme eher probleme mit 64bit versionen haben


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2008)

warum sollte es an x64 liegen?

bei 4GB Ram ist x64 besser als x32.

Außerdem werden alle x32 unter x64 ohne Probleme ausgeführt.

Aber wie gesagt: Der / Die Carrier spielen bei Ladezeiten, Pings, etc. in WoW ne extrem wichtige Rolle. Wenn da einer Probleme hat, haben die Spieler Probleme. Auch sitzen die Service-Leute von Blizzard nicht in den Rechenzentren und können nachschauen, was ist.


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. November 2008)

und ihr habt schon gute rechner. stellt euch mal meinen vor, mit den mindestanforderungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
irgendwann fliegt die tasta in den moni... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (6. November 2008)

Gbsstorm schrieb:


> vllcht liegt es auch daran dass du vista 64 bit hast
> ich hab vista 32 bit und es läuft weitgehend ruckelfrei außer wenn ich nach dem ladebalcken in shat rumlaufe^^
> 
> habs zumindestens mal gehört dass programme eher probleme mit 64bit versionen haben



jo, liegt definitv an x64. aber warte - wenn es bei dir unter x32 läuft, dann installieren wir uns das am besten alle!

/ironie aus


----------



## Danjell (6. November 2008)

Bei mir lagts auch, vor allem die Scherbenwelt, 25er Innis hab ich unter 10 FPS, wollte mir schon neuen Rechner holen, aber wenn ich sehe, dass Leute mit TopRechnern auch die gleichen Probleme haben, kann ich mir ja die Kohle sparen^^


----------



## Dimortii (6. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> 3 minuten? bitte nicht übertreiben! 4 fps hast du? dann aber auch wahrscheinlich schlechtere hardware als der te!



Meine Hardware ist nicht das aller neuste nein, aber es hat früher iimmer auf max gereicht. AV ohne laggs!

Und falls es gleich noch leute gibt die damit kommen das die hardware schlecht ist, das man selber schuld ist oder sowas.

Link zum Offi Forum

Darin sieht man an die 450 mal das selbst mit einem High-End Rechner auf dem Crisis auf max läuft WoW selbst auf Low Details und mit defragmentierter festplatte und ohne addons immernoch laggt!


----------



## todesfritte (6. November 2008)

Danjell schrieb:


> Bei mir lagts auch, vor allem die Scherbenwelt, 25er Innis hab ich unter 10 FPS, wollte mir schon neuen Rechner holen, aber wenn ich sehe, dass Leute mit TopRechnern auch die gleichen Probleme haben, kann ich mir ja die Kohle sparen^^



lass dich nicht von sowas beeinflussen! es gibt weitaus mehr, *die keine probleme* haben, doch die *schreiben logischerweise nicht ins forum*.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystaleye (6. November 2008)

Ich hatte das Problem auch, zu mein System Q6600 getaktet auf 3,0 Ghz, 
Sapphire HD4870 usw.
wie gesagt hatte es auch, nach ein WoW Reparatur, funktioniert alles wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balanvallet (6. November 2008)

anscheinend is die hardware nich das problem sondern ein internes problem im spiel.....welches weiß ja eben keiner
komisch is halt nur das viele latenz und gleichzeitig probleme mit niedrigen fps haben....wie können diese beiden zusammen hängen??


----------



## todesfritte (6. November 2008)

Dimortii schrieb:


> Meine Hardware ist nicht das aller neuste nein, aber es hat früher iimmer auf max gereicht. AV ohne laggs!
> 
> Und falls es gleich noch leute gibt die damit kommen das die hardware schlecht ist, das man selber schuld ist oder sowas.
> 
> ...



laggen != ruckeln

aber zurück zum thema: der letzte große patch ist gerade einmal 3 wochen alt. ich denke, dass blizzard da noch einige bugs beseitigen wird und die probleme nach und nach verschwinden. die meisten leute berichten ja, dass die ruckler aufhören, wenn sie eben diese neuen schatteneffekte deaktivieren.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. November 2008)

Wer zum Teufel hat dir den Quadcore angedreht? :f
Naja w/e aber ich geh mal davon aus das es an verschiedenen Einstellungen und Backgroundproblemen liegt. 

- unter Vista läuft das Spiel einwandfrei
- die Serverperformance hat mit deinen FPS auch nix zu tun (also sinds die auch nicht)
- Kühler und Hardware laufen einwandfrei, also auch nicht das Problem

Also bleibt:
- PC vermüllt mit Spys/Trojanern und der gleichen oder einfach ewig nicht die HDD geputzt (Defragmentierung/Formatierung)
- zuviele Backgroundprogramme, vielleicht auch die von Windows - das sind ganz schön viele 
- WoW von ner andern Festplatte kopiert und nicht richtig installiert? Das führt bei vielen zu den abstrusesten Problemen
- WoW oder Treiber falsch konfiguriert? SLI eingestellt, Lüfterleistung wegen Lautstärke runter geregelt?


----------



## Dimortii (6. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> laggen != ruckeln
> 
> aber zurück zum thema: der letzte große patch ist gerade einmal 3 wochen alt. ich denke, dass blizzard da noch einige bugs beseitigen wird und die probleme nach und nach verschwinden. die meisten leute berichten ja, dass die ruckler aufhören, wenn sie eben diese neuen schatteneffekte deaktivieren.



Leider klappt es aber auch mit deaktivierten Schatten nicht.
Es kann ja vorkommen das einige Code-zeilen fehlerhaft sind und somit diese Performence-einbrüche verursachen bei bestimmten kriterien. Soetwas gibt es immer wieder in spielen, meist finden findige Modder schnell die Fehler und geben rat es zu beseitigen.
Leider kommt aber nichts, auch nicht von Blizz. Nach 8000Hits kein einziger Bluepost und das ist einfach unverschämt. Zumindest ein standartsatz könnte kommen.


----------



## todesfritte (6. November 2008)

habe da gerade einen schönen beitrag im blizzard-forum gefunden



> Leute seid ihr so vergesslich oder habt ihr zu Vor 3 Jahren noch nicht gespielt ?
> 
> Ca. 1 Jahr bevor BC rauskam gab es einen Patch und plötzlich von einem tag auf den anderen hatte man in IF nur noch 5 fps. Einloggen auf dem Platz vor der Bank war kaum noch möglich wenn man sich vorher nicht gegen eine Mauer gedreht hatte. Raiden war 2 Wochen fast unmöglich. Betroffen waren damals u.a. AMD64 Rechner mit ATI Karten.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (6. November 2008)

Dimortii schrieb:


> Leider klappt es aber auch mit deaktivierten Schatten nicht.
> Es kann ja vorkommen das einige Code-zeilen fehlerhaft sind und somit diese Performence-einbrüche verursachen bei bestimmten kriterien. Soetwas gibt es immer wieder in spielen, meist finden findige Modder schnell die Fehler und geben rat es zu beseitigen.
> Leider kommt aber nichts, auch nicht von Blizz. Nach 8000Hits kein einziger Bluepost und das ist einfach unverschämt. Zumindest ein standartsatz könnte kommen.



in großen unternehmen gibt man ungern fehler zu. und dieses verhalten sind wir doch nun wirklich schon seit eh und je gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimortii (6. November 2008)

Gut falls es so sein wird freue ich mich schon darauf und hoffe das es mit dem Addon kommt damit man auch trotz überlaufender Zonen lvln kann.
Nur es wäre halt nett wenn Blizz einfach zugeben würd das da was im argen ist, fehler passieren jeder weiß das. Ich würd mich über ne Aussage von Blizz freuen um zu sehen das ihnen ihre Spieler nicht egal sind. Was wir ja eigentlich nicht sind weil sonst würde das Dk Startgebiet nicht so gut sein wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2008)

Das sind die Vorboten des Unheils (Muahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) am 13ten... die Server nippeln jetzt schon langsam ab, weil wohl viele jetzt noch schnell was erledigen wollen...

Ihr dürft euch gerne vorstellen, wie es jetzt dann wohl am 13ten und die Wochen darauf aussehen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: JA ich bin Schadenfroh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2008)

Also mein Rechner ist mit dem des TE vergleichbar (nur Dualcore statt Quad und Vista32 statt Vista64) - und ich keinerlei Probleme. Sowohl die FPS als auch die Latenz sind in Ordnung - bei hoechsten Einstellungen.


----------



## Anduris (6. November 2008)

Ich wette, dass kein aktueller und passender Treiber drauf installiert ist.. naja mit deinem Rechner müsste man WoW höchster Grafik und mind 60 fps oder sowas zocken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rckstR (6. November 2008)

es liegt mit sicherheit net wie viele hier behaupten an vista. und auch nicht weils 64bit ist.

install halt mal neu oder so.

ich hab immer nen backup auf meine externen fals was is. gut das ich aber seit 3 jahren nicht ein problem hatte.

ich weis net was ihr immer mit euerm wow macht.

wenn nigs hilft mach den rechner platt.


----------



## Morpheus101 (6. November 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt kein blödsinn erzählen aber habe schon viele male gehört das WoW und Vista nicht so wirklich das wahre ist... weiss nicht was daran stimmt.^^



Vista selbst ist nicht so das wahre. Aber jetzt flamen mich sicher die Leute zu, die es "besser wissen müssen".

Edit mein: XP, Athlon 3700+, 2 GB DDR-Ram. X800 GTO².  Also was Altes. Kein Ruckeln, keine Sorgen, keine Probleme.
Mehr Power muss also nicht unbedingt immer was bringen (von wegen "also der PC vom TE wäre ja kein Top-PC". Immer diese Schwanzvergleiche)

Idee: Konfig-Probleme. Da die ja ausgeschlossen sein dürften, würde ich es wirklich mit einem anderen OS versuchen.


----------



## Kronososos (7. November 2008)

Leute Todesfritte hat bereits die Antowort mit einem Zitat aus dem offiziellen Forum (allerdings kein bluepost) geliefert. Es liegt höchstwahrscheinlich nicht an seiner config und erst recht nicht an seiner Hardware(LOL!). Abwarten, Tee trinken und hoffen....


----------



## ScreamSchrei (7. November 2008)

Hab etwa selbiges System und kenne das Problem. Mehrmals PC neuaufgesetzt in der Zeit etc. Ich komme in Shatt über keine 15FPS. Weder vor dem neuen Patch noch danach. Ich habe alles ausprobiert. Von neuen Treibern bis Win XP usw.

Ich hatte überall selbiges Problem. 15FPS in Shatt. Ich hab bestimmt 1000 Threads dazu gelesen und bin witzigerweise immer auf unterschiedliche witzige Dinge gestossen. Bei jedem trat das Problem nach Patch 2.4 auf und ich halte 200 FPS in WoW für ein Gerücht bzw Angeber geschwätz. Man liest nur davon. Ingame hab ich bis heut niemand getroffen der wirklich so viel hat. Alle haben das selbe Lag Problem.

Klickt unten auf mein Sysprofil. Dann werdet ihr feststellen das es am PC kaum liegen kann und genug Ahnung hab ich auch von PC's.
Meiner Meinung nach liegt hier ein massives Problem am Spiel selbst vor. Ich kann die Details komplett runter drehen hab ich grad mal 10FPS mehr. Das ist total lächerlich.


Edit:


Kronososos schrieb:


> Leute Todesfritte hat bereits die Antowort mit einem Zitat aus dem offiziellen Forum (allerdings kein bluepost) geliefert. Es liegt höchstwahrscheinlich nicht an seiner config und erst recht nicht an seiner Hardware(LOL!). Abwarten, Tee trinken und hoffen....



FAIL!

Ich warte seit Januar.. seitdem Patch 2.4 raus kam. Nichts hat sich getan. Wir haben mittlerweile 6 Tage vor Wotlk Release. Ich bezweifel das es noch gefixt wird. Denn das Problem tritt ja nicht gerade selten auf.. und wird nicht gerade selten genannt. Such mal das offizielle Forum ab nach solchen Posts. Es sind massen.. ich glaube nicht das Blizz sich dafür interessiert. Es läuft und das ist die Hauptsache.. wie es läuft is ja ned den ihr Problem.


----------



## jatax (7. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

also ich habe heute meinen neuen Laptop bekommen (Acer Aspire 5930g, 2,5 ghz, 4 gb ram, nvidia 9600m gt, vista 32), habe wow draufgespielt (version vom alten rechner kopiert auf externe hd und rübergeladen) und ich muss feststellen, dass shat mit mittleren einstellungen mit ca. 20-30 fps läuft... nicht gerade berauschend für die configuration.
hat wer nen tipp obs vielleicht an ner einstellung liegen kann, oder liegts wirklich an blizz?

thx!


----------



## Kronososos (7. November 2008)

You Fail!
2.4 kam im April, aber lass mers, ist unrelevant...

Seid dem WOTLK-Brückenpatch gingen die Beschwerden über massive FPS-Verluste rasant nach oben, darum denke ich, dass der TE auch so ein "Opfer" ist. Hätte er die Probleme mit 2.4 gehabt, denkst du er hätte bis jetzt gewartet, um nach Hilfe zu suchen? Epic...

Dass es Leute mit 200 FPS in WOW gibt glaube ich auch nicht, und was du für ein Problem (mit WOW) hast weis ich auch net. Du sagst, dass es deiner Meinung nach am Spiel liegt.. achwas, wenn ich das sage dann faile nich? Ich bitte dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rckstR (7. November 2008)

jatax schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> also ich habe heute meinen neuen Laptop bekommen (Acer Aspire 5930g, 2,5 ghz, 4 gb ram, nvidia 9600m gt, vista 32), habe wow draufgespielt (version vom alten rechner kopiert auf externe hd und rübergeladen) und ich muss feststellen, dass shat mit mittleren einstellungen mit ca. 20-30 fps läuft... nicht gerade berauschend für die configuration.
> hat wer nen tipp obs vielleicht an ner einstellung liegen kann, oder liegts wirklich an blizz?
> ...




wo genau? bei den wachen beim greifenmeister die kämpfen hab ich auch 20-30-40 schwankungen.


----------



## jatax (7. November 2008)

mitte, bank.... ab und an rauschts auch mal unter 15 fps... kann mir nur nicht erklären warum. hatte so ne rate auf meinem alten system, das mit dem aber nicht in geringster weise mithalten kann.


----------



## -Xero- (7. November 2008)

spiele wow auf vista und bin 100% laggfrei ^^


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (7. November 2008)

Schuld sind einzig und allein die AddOns...

schmeißt ma alle eure AddOns runter und ihr werdet alles auuf höchster Auflösung spielen können... solltet ihr das nicht können solltet ihr (isnofern ihr euch sicher seid, dass euer System überhaupt für WoW geeignet ist) eure Rechner auf Viren,Spy- und Malware prüfen und Prozesse mim Task-Manager beenden die nicht von hoher Bedeutung sind aber Systemressourcen fressen. Auch solltet ihr eure Hardware überprüfen... Viel zu viele, wissen nicht, dass man den Computer auch mal von innen reinigen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn euer PC in gutem Zustand is, euer System ebenfalls und ihr nicht zu viele AddOns drauf habt könnt ihr flüssig zocken und falls nicht solltet ihr nochmal alles überprüfen.

PS: Mein System ist nicht besonders gut und ich spiele mit 2 Kopien von WoW gleichzeitig flüssig (WoW 2 mal geöffnet und mit 2 Accs eingeloggt(einer davon hat 200+ AddOns enabled, lagt dann nur in Shatt))


----------



## Nightwalker77 (7. November 2008)

Hallo

ich hab nen Athlon 64 x2 mit ner gforce 7900 und 2 gig speicher unter Xp und muss sagen es läuft hervorragend, obs evtl an dem Server liegt?

Gruss

Night


----------



## jatax (7. November 2008)

also ich muss sagen, an der Geschichte mit den Addons ist was dran! Habe mal alle ausgestellt und es war ein kleiner Unterschied zu merken (5 fps ca). Vielleicht liegts aber auch daran dass jetzt in Shat eher wenig los ist.

Cheers, Jat


----------



## Sikes (7. November 2008)

Also. Ein Fakt ist, das Gewisse Spiele nicht unter Vista64 laufen, unter Vista32 schon (Beispiel: Act of War). Ich weiss nicht mehr mit was es genau zu tun hat, aber auf jedenfall wurden einfach keine Fixes rausgebracht bzw. noch nicht (Beispiel fü NVidia Notebook User: Für einige M Karten wie die 8600M wartet man schon seit 07 auf einen fix.) WoW läuft zwar zwar darauf, ist aber nicht optimiert und das hat dann auch nichts mit Multicore Prozessoren zu tun, kommt aber auch sicher nicht entgegen. Witzig daran auch: Nciht bei jedem ist das so der Vista64 hat, da wahrscheinlich etwas mit DirectX10 upgedateten Grakas (bzw die "alten" Spiele Probleme haben mit den Treibern) nicht stimmt, da Direct1X0 kein Update von DirectX9 ist sondern ein gänzlich neuer Nachfolger). 

Bei allen andern PC's (XP, Vista32, andere) weiss ich es nicht, bei der Vista64 wurde das mal so kommuniziert.


----------



## rufer (7. November 2008)

Zäh schrieb:


> wenn du raucher bist oder denn pc eine weile schon hast würde ich dir empfehlen denn pc mal sauber zumachen.
> könnte sein das dein lüfter voller staub is und dadurch nicht mehr richtig kühlt.






Hasgel schrieb:


> erstmal vista runter is fürn arsch




zum ersten ähm was hat das mit den staub und den rauchen auf sich ? nix oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum 2ten ich benutz auch vista und die vielen vorurteile kann ich absolut nicht bestädigen vista zum spieln oder zum arbeiten ist besser als xp

jaja ich weis nu kommt wieder das geflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ihr wird euch wundern windows seven wird nach vista schema aufgebaut und nicht nach xp 


ihr müst euch halt nur umgewöhnen können was viele eben nicht können was halt nun auch man mit vista schon muste und es ein flop wurde weil einige ihren arbeitsplatz net gefunden haben ^^ dazu sag ich nur das heist halt mal computer dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bockert (7. November 2008)

Kann das bestätigen was der TE beschreibt, das es seit 3.02 enorme fps einbrüche gibt vorallen in den Hauptstädten und  in den 25er Raids.  Zwar tritt dieses Phänomän nicht an meinen Pc auf (dual2core, gf8800 gtx, 4 gbram, xp) aber bei den von  meiner frau. (dual2core, gf7950 , 2 gbram, xp)

Bevor jetzt die schlaumeier kommen und meinen es liegt an der gk , vor dem Patch gab es keine probleme hinsichtlich schlechter fps.

/ironie an
aber sone diashow ist auch was feines 
/ironie aus


----------



## Cyberbutcher (7. November 2008)

Hunteritem!     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## augustinermü (7. November 2008)

Bassbeat schrieb:


> Huhu,
> folgendes problem :
> WoW hat ca 15 fps in shat und nagrand. Habe vista x64.
> Hardware :
> ...




5. Grafikprobleme in 3.0.3

Grafikregler Einstellungen

Viele, der in den In-Game Grafikoptionen enthaltenden Grafikregler-Einstellungen wurden in Patch 3.0.1 deutlich erweitert. Ein Resultat daraus ist, dass wenn die Regler optisch demselben Wert wie vorher entsprechen, kann es sein, dass bedingt durch die erweiterten Werte, die Einstellungen höher sind als vorher und somit auch mehr Performance vom PC verlangen. Der Vorteil daraus ist natürlich, dass das Spiel deutlich besser aussieht.

Wenn ihr allerdings der Meinung seid, die Performance eures PC ist durch diese Umstellung schlechter geworden, solltet ihr zunächst versuchen die Werte der Regler in den Grafikoptionen ein wenig zu verringern.


Dynamische Schatten & Flackernde Grafik

Der Patch 3.0.2 enthielt World of Warcraft zum ersten Mal dynamische Schatteneffekte. Dies ermöglicht es den Spielern noch mehr in die World of Warcraft einzutauchen, kann aber auch bedeutende Performance Verluste erzeugen. Auf einigen Systemen berichteten Spieler deswegen auch von flackernden Grafiken.

Ihr könnt die Schattenqualität in den Grafikoptionen des Spiel mit Hilfe des Schiebereglers verändern.

Um diesen Effekt komplett zu deaktivieren, könnt ihr auch die folgende Befehlszeile in die Config.wtf Datei in eurem World of Warcraft Ordner hinzufügen:

SET FixedFunction “1”

[ Beitrag editiert von Kibogk ]


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...69402&sid=3


----------



## DreiHaare (7. November 2008)

Wenn mein Top-PC laggen würde, würde ich zu allererst an ein fieses Programm denken, welches ständig versucht eine Verbindung ins Internet zu gelangen und hoffentlich von der Firewall geblockt wird. Sowas bremst den PC ebenfalls enorm aus.


----------



## David (7. November 2008)

Das Problem heißt "Vista". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bevor ich geflamed werde - es ist so, habs selbst probiert.


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2008)

> Das Problem heißt "Vista".
> Und bevor ich geflamed werde - es ist so, habs selbst probiert.





> Kann das bestätigen was der TE beschreibt, das es seit 3.02 enorme fps einbrüche gibt vorallen in den Hauptstädten und in den 25er Raids. Zwar tritt dieses Phänomän nicht an meinen Pc auf (dual2core, gf8800 gtx, 4 gbram, xp) aber bei den von meiner frau. (dual2core, gf7950 , 2 gbram, *xp*)



wie man an dieser Erfahrung ja nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Valinar (7. November 2008)

augustinermü schrieb:


> 5. Grafikprobleme in 3.0.3
> 
> Grafikregler Einstellungen
> 
> ...



Der Pc von threadersteller geht wegen den paar neuen effekten lange nicht in die knie deswegen ist es sinnfrei das zu posten.
Hab auch WoW einige zeit unter Vista 64bit gespielt und hatte keinerlei probleme.
Blizz hat eben mal wieder etwas schlecht programmiert so das nun bei einigen performance richtig mies ist...passiert halt manchmal.


----------



## David (7. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> wie man an dieser Erfahrung ja nachvollziehen kann.


Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Aero Style.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (7. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> lass dich nicht von sowas beeinflussen! es gibt weitaus mehr, *die keine probleme* haben, doch die *schreiben logischerweise nicht ins forum*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehe hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalrogh (7. November 2008)

Hab mal keine Threads hier gelesen, aber Fakt: eigentlich geiler/neuer PC und unter 60Fps = da is was faul und Blizz hat keine Schuld!!!

Kann gerne weitgehende fragen beantworten (PN mit Systeminfo und Prob an mich) weil kein Forum Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab 3.0.3  80-120fps mit mittelmäßigem Sys...


----------



## Gnorfal (7. November 2008)

@TE:


> Huhu,
> folgendes problem :
> WoW hat ca 15 fps in shat und nagrand. Habe vista x64.
> Hardware :
> ...



Mein System:
Athlon 2500er Barton@3,3ghz
Geforce 7300GT
2GB DDR Dual
durchschnittlich 40-60 fps, egal wo ich bin und egal mit wieviel

Kann ergo NUR an Vista liegen, denn ich habe XP Pro drauf und meine Hardware ist ja nun wirklich nicht annähernd so gut wie Deine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Aero Style.


Vista 64, alles läuft geschmeidig. Blödes Vista  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2008)

> Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Aero Style.


hö? ist das nicht Vista?
Ich habe, hatte und werde kein Vista auf meinem Rechner haben.....ka wie du ddas jetzt meinst




> Kann das bestätigen was der TE beschreibt, das es seit 3.02 enorme fps einbrüche gibt vorallen in den Hauptstädten und in den 25er Raids. Zwar tritt dieses Phänomän nicht an meinen Pc auf (dual2core, gf8800 gtx, 4 gbram, xp) aber bei den von meiner frau. (dual2core, gf7950 , 2 gbram, xp)



meint: beide haben Xp, bei einem gehts, bei ihr nicht --> kann nicht nur an vista liegen


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

David schrieb:


> Das Problem heißt "Vista".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immer diese Aussagen. Naja wen man keine Ahnung hat wie man ein OS aufsetzt und optimiert wundert mich nix. Ich habe auf meinem ASUS G2SV Vista 64Bit und habe nada an Probleme. Läuft bei mir alles. Solche Pauschalaussagen sollte man vermeiden weil das hilft niemandem weiter.


@TE versuch mal diesen Link ich finde der ist gut und hilft eine weiter.

http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396274

Teste mal diese Treiber hier:

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## arclight.kes (7. November 2008)

2/3 der Beiträge hier sind absolut nur durch Halbwissen oder Augenwischerei zu erklären, aber der eigentlich Problemlösung in keinster Weise hilfreich.
Weil Äpfel x64 grün sind schmecken sie nicht wie Bananen x32 die doch aber gelb sind o.O und jetzt kommst Du und erzählst mir was von dunkelbuntkarierten Melonen?
*gnaa*  
Solche Vergleiche sind absoluter Unsinn. Vista x64 != Vista x32 != XP x32 != XP x64
Bei mir geht’s bei ihm/ihr nicht? Möglicherweise durch Unterschiedliche Hardwarekomponenten zu erklären? Vielleicht auch an den Unterschieden von Systemsoftware? Manch Treiber des Mainboards „mag“ manch Treiber der Graka nicht, schon alleine weil der Soundtreiber eine so große Nase besitzt, erst Recht weil DirectX versehentlich nur drüber kopiert anstatt richtiger Weise installiert wurde. Das ist die klassische Suche der Nadel im Heuhaufen. Aber daraus gleich zu schließen: pöses Vista => gutes XP ist meines Erachtens absolut hirnrissig. 

So lange, wie für das Problem keine echte Lösung seitens Blizzards bereitgestellt wird, empfehle ich dem TE mal folgendes Makro:

/console groundEffectDensity 16
/console groundEffectDist 1
/console horizonfarclip 1305
/console farclip 177
/console characterAmbient 1
/console smallcull 1
/console skycloudlod 1
/console detailDoodadAlpha 1

Das sollte zumindest die fps Einbrüche lindern, es schraubt die Ingame Details glaub auf das absolute Minimum, sieht zwar nicht "schön" aus, aber besser als Daumenkino. 

Das Äquivalent dazu:

/console groundEffectDensity 256
/console groundEffectDist 140
/console detailDoodadAlpha 100
/console horizonfarclip 2112
/console farclip 777
/console characterAmbient 0
/console smallcull 0
/console skycloudlod 3 

Zum Anderen @TE schon mal überprüft, ob die DX Hardwarebeschleunigung unter Maximum auch sauber funktioniert? 
Vielleicht auch Probleme mit/durch OnBoard Sound? 
Den Link von Tiegars ruhig mal folgen und alle Tips abarbeiten. 

Ansonsten bleibt wirklich nur auf eine baldige Lösung zu hoffen.


----------



## todesfritte (7. November 2008)

jatax schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> also ich habe heute meinen neuen Laptop bekommen (Acer Aspire 5930g, 2,5 ghz, 4 gb ram, nvidia 9600m gt, vista 32), habe wow draufgespielt (version vom alten rechner kopiert auf externe hd und rübergeladen) und ich muss feststellen, dass shat mit mittleren einstellungen mit ca. 20-30 fps läuft... nicht gerade berauschend für die configuration.
> hat wer nen tipp obs vielleicht an ner einstellung liegen kann, oder liegts wirklich an blizz?
> ...



warum vista x32? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (7. November 2008)

Kronososos schrieb:


> You Fail!
> 2.4 kam im April, aber lass mers, ist unrelevant...
> 
> Seid dem WOTLK-Brückenpatch gingen die Beschwerden über massive FPS-Verluste rasant nach oben, darum denke ich, dass der TE auch so ein "Opfer" ist. Hätte er die Probleme mit 2.4 gehabt, denkst du er hätte bis jetzt gewartet, um nach Hilfe zu suchen? Epic...
> ...



an einigen stellen habe ich sogar mehr als 200 fps, aber das ist irrelevant. solange sich die frames nicht unter 40-50 fps bewegen kann man zufrieden sein.


----------



## todesfritte (7. November 2008)

Sikes schrieb:


> Also. Ein Fakt ist, das Gewisse Spiele nicht unter Vista64 laufen, unter Vista32 schon (Beispiel: Act of War). Ich weiss nicht mehr mit was es genau zu tun hat, aber auf jedenfall wurden einfach keine Fixes rausgebracht bzw. noch nicht (Beispiel fü NVidia Notebook User: Für einige M Karten wie die 8600M wartet man schon seit 07 auf einen fix.) WoW läuft zwar zwar darauf, ist aber nicht optimiert und das hat dann auch nichts mit Multicore Prozessoren zu tun, kommt aber auch sicher nicht entgegen. Witzig daran auch: Nciht bei jedem ist das so der Vista64 hat, da wahrscheinlich etwas mit DirectX10 upgedateten Grakas (bzw die "alten" Spiele Probleme haben mit den Treibern) nicht stimmt, da Direct1X0 kein Update von DirectX9 ist sondern ein gänzlich neuer Nachfolger).
> 
> Bei allen andern PC's (XP, Vista32, andere) weiss ich es nicht, bei der Vista64 wurde das mal so kommuniziert.



kenne genug leute, bei denen läuft es unter vista x64 optimal. man kann das nicht verallgemeinern!


----------



## todesfritte (7. November 2008)

David schrieb:


> Das Problem heißt "Vista".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... sprach der linux-fanboy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (7. November 2008)

64 Bit OS ... not yet gescheit tauglich ^^

Virenscanner maybe an/ zu restriktiv

hab n vergleichbares System, allerdings mit W2k8Server, Enterprise Edition (inkl Aero *lol*)
Student mit MSDNAA Zugang - man muss das ja mal testen da... und wie geht das besser als mit einer speicherintensiven GUI-Dialogapplikation *g*

hatte Vx64 drauf, aber hatte bei einigen Spielen Probleme - die wollten nicht, oder der Treiber wollte nicht... irgendwas war immer
dann w2k8 Server druff - alles geht! 
Und der Speicherzugriff wird  weniger durch die 32Bit Architektur begrenzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> warum vista x32?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weils vom Hersteller so vorinstalliert ist.

Habe auch ein HP Laptop mit 64Bit Prozi (aber nur 2GB RAM) und Vista x32.

@Phash

Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass der Server2008 Codebasis Vista SP1 ist. Somit ist es egal ob du Vista x64+SP1 oder W2K8 x64 installierst.
Treibersupport ist mittlerweile für Vista x64 gut. Das zum Start nicht alles unterstützt wird (ok, aktuell wird auch nicht jede x-Jahre alte Hardware unterstüzt) war ja klar, aber jetzt bekommst du von AMD,Nvidia, Intel, etc. Treiber für Vista x64 bzw. Server.

Achso, 32Bit OS kann max. 3GB Addressieren, 64Bit >3GB. Daher bei allen x64-Prozessoren mit mehr als 3GB RAM auf dem Board ist x64 dem x32 vorzuziehen.

Mit dem neuen Server von MS in 2 Jahren stirbt die 32Bit Schiene im Serverbereich aus.


----------



## Solassard (7. November 2008)

Das Problem heisst sicherlich nicht Vista
Ich habe WoW auf 2 Rechnern Vista und XP und ich lagge auf beiden gleich...Ich hatte bis zum Brückenpatch 3.0.2 nie Probleme mit WoW, auf keinem der beiden Rechner.
Es liegt einfach daran das Pfuschard in dem Patch mal wieder was implentiert hat was nicht hätte sein sollen. Das wissen die aber auch selbst, warum sollten die denn sonst andauernd die Server neu starten?
Außerdem betrifft es so viele Leute seit dem Patch, die können ja nicht alle gleichzeitig Rechnerprobleme bekommen haben


----------



## David (7. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> ... sprach der linux-fanboy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalrogh (9. November 2008)

boah Fritte 4-fach Post... Respekt...


----------



## grimmjow (10. November 2008)

Seit heute Abend läuft WoW bei mir auch nur noch mit 20fps, keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte.

Spiele immer im Fenstermodus und Spiele wie Call of Duty 4 sind auf Max. kein Problem für ihn.
Anscheinend liegt es wirklich an Blizzard, ich hoffe da kommt bald was von denen. <<


----------



## Amokee (10. November 2008)

Servus Leute!

Laut Aussage eines GM (der war höflich und hatte Zeit) war zumindest gestern die Performance von T-Online so schlecht, dass es bei Kunden der Telekom offenbar zu ganz fürchterlichen Standbildern gekommen ist. Ich hatte mit meinem PC teilweise eine Latenz von 3 k (und das in FdS) - anderen Gilden-Mitgliedern mit T-Online Anschluss ging es ähnlich. Selbst das Deinstallieren nahezu aller Addons hat nichts gebracht.

Heute Morgen gegen 3 Uhr war ich schnell in Gnomeregan um Ruf zu farmen - Latenz unter 150 ... ich bin mal gespannt, was mich dann heute Mittag erwartet, wenn ich aus dem Büro bin.


----------



## turageo (10. November 2008)

Amokee schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> 
> Laut Aussage eines GM (der war höflich und hatte Zeit) war zumindest gestern die Performance von T-Online so schlecht, dass es bei Kunden der Telekom offenbar zu ganz fürchterlichen Standbildern gekommen ist. Ich hatte mit meinem PC teilweise eine Latenz von 3 k (und das in FdS)



Von 2k - 11k Latenz kann ich auch ein Lied von singen. Gestern mitm Magetwink in Kara, war das fast unspielbar - ein Heiler mittendrin ständig disc (mit nur 1 1/2 Heilern ist das eher nicht so prickelnd), 50 % der Gruppe öfter Standbilder bei denen es dann erst Sekunden danach im Schnelldurchlauf angezeigt hat was gerade passiert war, usw. War nicht wirklich toll. Naja, dann weiß man wenigstens, dass es mal wieder an der Telekom liegt. Ich dachte schon, ich hätte bei mir was zerschossen (wären heute abend wieder vergebliche Mühen gewesen, den Fehler zu suchen).

mfg


----------



## lord just (10. November 2008)

naja lag hat nix mit der pc hardware zu tun sondern mit der internetleitung bzw. dem anbieter oder dem server auf dem man zugreifen will.

wenn zu viele anfragen gleichzeitig auf nen server kommen, dann passiert es einfach, dass der server sein maximum erreicht und anfragen die nach seinem maximum kommen erstmal warten müssen, bis sie bearbeitet werden und so kommt es dann zum lag.

viele internetanbieter benutzen zudem auch verschiedene methoden anfragen zu stellen. die einen sind schneller als die anderen und sind dann stärker anfällig für fehlinformationen.

aber es stimmt das die telekom im moment starke probleme mit dem internet hat und das immer sehr stark am wochenende.


ansonsten ist ein 64bit os schon sinnvoll, wenn man mehr als 2gb ram hat wobei man dann aber mit problemen rechnen muss. nicht alle programme sind für 64bit optimiert oder angepasst und besonders sind die treiber für 64bit os noch immer schlechter als vom 32bit os.

es kann also durchaus sein, dass wow auf vista 64 probleme macht und das es je nach anwender und hardwarekonfiguration unterschiedlich ist, da immer andere treiber benutzt werden, die auch unterschiedlich gut an 64bis os angepasst wurden. besonders nvidia neigt dazu sich immer nur um die neuste grafikkarten generation richtig zu kümmern und  leute mit "älteren" karten aus der 8xxx oder 9xxx serie bekommen nur noch treiber, die zwar auch auf den karten laufen aber nicht immer wirklich was ändern. es steht dann zwar dass man nen neuen treiber drauf hat, aber wenn man genau hinguckt, dann ist der treiber noch immer der alte und meist werden nur die anwendungsprofile im treiber ergänzt oder upgedatet.


----------



## Grimey (10. November 2008)

Bassbeat schrieb:


> Huhu,
> folgendes problem :
> WoW hat ca 15 fps in shat und nagrand. Habe vista x64.
> Hardware :
> ...


Interessant wäre noch deine Bildschirmgröße, Auflösung und deine Grafikeinstellungen

Ich komme mit

Vista 64bit
Intel Extreme X9650 (4x3Ghz)
4GB Ram
2x Nvidia 9600 GTX im SLI Verbund

bei 24" Monitor, 1920x1200 Auflösung und Höchsten Grafikeinstellungen

auch gerade mal auf 40 Fps in Shatt


----------



## Sibanti (10. November 2008)

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass die Probleme nicht am PC oder, wie viele auch meinen, am Provider liegt.

Mein Rechner ist zwar nicht der Schnellste, aber abeitet schon seit Monaten mit den gleichen Einstellungen und es wurde auch keine neue Software installiert. Hatte bisher bei vollen Grafikdetails, stabile 25 FPS, man braucht sowieso nicht mehr, mehr FPS sind  Schwachsinn und  belasten die GraKA unötig, maximal würde sie um die 75 FPS schaffen. Bisher lief alles flüssig und der Ping -> Latenz war stabil um 150 ms meistens aber schneller. 
Massive spürbare Probleme habe ich gestern zum ersten mal gehabt, Pings von 10000 ms waren keine Seltenheit bei einem Besuch in ZA. In einer Heroini anschliessend, waren Pings von bis zu 800ms auch vorgekommen.
Vorher ist mir nichts aufgefallen, allerdings habe ich gestern das erstemal nach Patch3.03 gespielt. Ausserdem hat auch Jemand aus meiner Gilde gesagt, das die Sever Freitag Nacht neu gestartet  wurden.

Also last das Schrauben am Rechner, es liegt nicht daran, macht nur Probleme den dann anschließend wieder richtig einzustellen.


----------



## ЛєҲҲøک (10. November 2008)

nach n langen gespräch mit einen gm gestern hab ich folgendes erfahren:

die anfänglichen lags mit aufspielen von patch 3.0.2 waren ganz normale probleme, die immer bei einen großen patch enstehen. grund dafür ist der andrang, den meist nicht folge geleistet werden kann. auch können beim patchen so einige realms gänzlich streiken oder probleme bereiten. fast mit nahtlosen übergang enstanden dann probleme mit den providern! diese probleme sind momentan der grund, warum es lagt und zu standbildern kommt! blizzard kann laut des gm's da leider NICHTS machen, da es eben nicht ihr problem ist, sondern das, des providers!

das die provider die probleme haben glaub ich auch. ich, als kunde der telekom habe massive lags, wie alle leute, die von der telekom ihren inet anschluss haben... wenn man aber hingegen bei 1 und 1 kunde ist, merkt man davon überhaupt nichts... geht alles einwandfrei.


----------



## Huntragon (10. November 2008)

Guten Morgen,

als erstes muss ich gestehen das ich nicht alle Einträge gelesen habe, weil ich gleich zur Arbeit muss.

Eine Frage an die Leute welche diese Probleme haben, habt ihr irgendwelche Schutzsoftware von Kaspersky oder Symantec installiert. Wenn ja entfernt oder deaktiviert diese Testweise einmal und spielt mit einem Kostenlosen Virenscanner wie z.B. AntiVir und der aktivierten Windows Firewall.

Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme als ich einer der beiden Internet Security Programme ausprobiert habe.

Dazu zählen WOW, WarCraft 3, und diverse andere Spiele.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## todesfritte (10. November 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> boah Fritte 4-fach Post... Respekt...



danke, wenigstens hatten meine beiträge dort oben allesamt einen tieferen sinn. und jetzt zurück auf die stille treppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtviech (10. November 2008)

hau den vertikalen syncronisator in den einstellungen weg!!!

hat bei mir einiges gebracht....


probleme ist das durch den vertikal sync die frames limitiert werden und dadurch max auf 60 frames kommt (d. h. bei schwankungen gehts mal gern in die 30-40er bereiche und es laggt)


ohne sync = über 100 frames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wow @ 1680 x 1024 all max + consolen grafik verbesserung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuriel (10. November 2008)

ka obs hilft aber ich hatte mal probleme mit nem shooter .. 
hab dann den digitalausgang meiner onboard-karte deaktiviert (im treiber) und es lief flüssig.

und leute, bitte informiert euch - am besten bevor ihr hier postet - was ein lag ist

Wikipedia - Lag .. immer diese halbwahrheiten tztz...


----------



## Azuriel (10. November 2008)

Nachtviech schrieb:


> hau den vertikalen syncronisator in den einstellungen weg!!!
> 
> hat bei mir einiges gebracht....
> 
> ...



toller tip .. aber der TE dümpelt mit weitaus weniger als 60 fps rum und wär imo froh wenn er wenigstens 60 hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. November 2008)

hab vista 32 bit
nen quad core prozesser
mit ner nvidia GTX260 Grafikkarte
ebenfalls 4gb ram

hab sämtliche grafik einstellung auf max. hab ne konstante fps von 60 und nie ein ruckeln oder ein zucken...

das einzige was nicht ging war der download von patch 3.0.2...den hab ich über den lap top ziehen müssen :-)


----------



## Stig_Supplicium (10. November 2008)

Hi Leutz,

es hat weder mit der Leistung eures Rechners, noch der Aktuallität der installierten Treiber was zutun.
Einzig die Leistung der Server (auf Blizzardseite) ist hier wohl im "Keller".
Dies ist am besten nachvollziehbar, wenn man nach ca. 23°° Uhr spielt. Da haben die "laggs", bis auf ein Minimum
abgenommen.


Grüßle
Stig


----------



## harm1065 (10. November 2008)

Zäh schrieb:


> wenn du raucher bist oder denn pc eine weile schon hast würde ich dir empfehlen denn pc mal sauber zumachen.
> könnte sein das dein lüfter voller staub is und dadurch nicht mehr richtig kühlt.




Genau die Raucher sind schuld.Nicht Blizz........Nabbel


----------



## arclight.kes (10. November 2008)

Stig_Supplicium schrieb:


> ... es hat weder mit der Leistung eures Rechners, noch der Aktuallität der installierten Treiber was zutun.
> Einzige die Leistung der Server auf Blizzardseite ist hier wohl im "Keller".
> Dies ist am besten nachvollziehbar, wenn man nach ca. 23°° Uhr spielt. Da haben die "laggs" bis auf ein Minimum
> abgenommen. ...


Irgendwie begreif ich deinen post nicht, dachte hier gehts primär um fps - nicht um latenz respektive "lags" ... der TE hatte da nur was verwechselt, wurde aber schon mehrfachst darauf hingewiesen bzw berichtigt. 
Vielleicht nicht den ganzen fred gelesen und einfach was geschrieben? 
Desweiteren würde ich nicht mein poppes darauf verwetten, das nach 23uhr sich die lags reduzieren. Das meiner meinung nach ist serverabhängig, ich könnt mir sehr gut vorstellen das bei einigen der lagspass erst spät abends anfängt.


----------



## Azuriel (10. November 2008)

Stig_Supplicium schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> es hat weder mit der Leistung eures Rechners, noch der Aktuallität der installierten Treiber was zutun.
> Einzig die Leistung der Server (auf Blizzardseite) ist hier wohl im "Keller".
> ...



hättest du alle beiträge, oder wenigstens die frage des TE gelesen, wüsstest du, dass wir von schlechter performance (niedrige fps)
sprechen und nicht von lags


----------



## Axolotl (10. November 2008)

Ich hab auch keinerlei Probleme. Allerdings rate ich den Betroffenen Blizzard nen netten Brief oder Mail zu schreiben und darin um Ersatz zu bitten. Denn das, was die letzten Tage los war, wird sich die naechsten Wochen sicher nicht grossartig verbessern.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. November 2008)

harm1065 schrieb:


> Genau die Raucher sind schuld.Nicht Blizz........Nabbel


Wenn bei starken rauchern die Tapete gelbgräulich wird liegt das auch daran, dass Sie schlechte Farbe gekauft haben.

Mal im Ernst: Der Russ und Staub von Zigaretten kann einem PC ganz schön zu schaffen machen. Das Gleiche gilt aber auch dann, wenn man das Zimmer in dem der PC steht nur alle paar Monate saugt und putzt. *G*


----------



## Stig_Supplicium (10. November 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> hättest du alle beiträge, oder wenigstens die frage des TE gelesen, wüsstest du, dass wir von schlechter performance (niedrige fps)
> sprechen und nicht von lags





Duweißt aber schon , dass "laggs" was mit Performance zu tun hat. Wenn die Framerate (fps) sehr niedrig ist, haste sehr wohl ein "lagg"-endes Problem. Dieses "Performance-Prob" resultiert auch aus einer schlechten Verbindung. 
(Ob jetzt Server von Telekom oder Blizz schuld, sei dahingestellt).


Grüßle
Stig


----------



## Trazion (10. November 2008)

Immer wieder ein Thema - guter Pc = schlechte Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hilft nur probieren - Vergleiche mit anderen Rechnern hinken meist.



Rechner 1: 1300 Athlon XP, Geforce 5700, 2GB Ram - 25fps
Rechner 2: 4200 Athlon X2, Geforce 7600, 2GB Ram - 25fps

AHH, mein besserer Rechner ist so lahm, wie der von meinem Freund!
Nur Nr 1 spielt mit 1024x768 auf Minimum ohne AA & AF
und Nr 2 spielt mit 1600x1050 auf Medium mit AA & AF

Tipps zum optmieren gibts genug, ob man dabei das eigentlich Problem trifft ist immer die Frage.
Es hilft nur Schritt für Schritt zu ändern und zu schaun, was es bringt.

Viel bringen tut überlicherweise das deaktivieren von AA & AF - und wenn es nur testweise ist.
Schatten sind das Ende jeder Performance aktuell in WoW, auch wenn die echt gut gelungen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann auch mal den Sound deaktivieren, manchmal klemmt es auch an diesem Nadelöhr und auf langsamen Rechnern bringt das teils 2-5 fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gigantisch wenn man sonst nur 15 hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dannyl2912 (10. November 2008)

Im Moment haben ein paar Carrier Probleme, die Daten schnellstmöglich durchzuleiten. Ich selbst habe auch Lags, teilweise im Bereich von über 5 Sekunden. Das resultierende Disconnect ist dann nicht mehr zu vermeiden.

Raids fallen aus, sind unspielbar geworden. Dabei wollten wir bis Donnerstag "Content clear" sein, was BC betrifft. Gestern musste das Sonnenbrunnenplateau dran glauben, die Alternative mit AQ40 für die Erfolgsjäger waren mit dutzenden Discos bestraft, ich ebenfalls. Ich war bei keinem Bosskill wirklich dabei. Schaden habe ich jedoch machen können, meine Insignie hab ich jeweils bekommen können, aber der restliche Loot wie auch der Ruf waren mir vergönnt. Mir ist auch das eine oder andere Mount entgangen, weil man nicht mehr würfeln durfte.

Auf der ewigen Wacht gab es gestern regelrechte Stoßzeiten, das wird von einigen Leuten beobachtet. Ab 17 Uhr wird es richtig schlimm. Am gestrigen Sonntag wurde es nach 20 Uhr etwas ruhiger und nach 21-21:30 noch mal mehr, so dass ich C'Thun wenigstens komplett erleben konnte, ohne Disco.

Für heute und morgen sind noch mal das Sonnenbrunnenplateau angesetzt und wir hoffen, dass es besser wird.


----------



## Trazion (10. November 2008)

Was auch typische Klemmer, Discons und Programmabstürze produziert ist manchmal WLan.

Bei meiner Frau läuft WoW gar nicht über Wlan -- 5 Sekunden Crash to Desktop - Mit Kabel absolut stabil.

Bei mir läufts eigentlich ganz passabel. Man kann einen Windows Dienst deaktivieren, der alle 30 Sekunden oder so nach Spots scannt. Das führt nähmlich zu den geilen Lagspikes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings ist danach oft das WLan nicht mehr sehr stabil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stig_Supplicium (10. November 2008)

dannyl2912 schrieb:


> Im Moment haben ein paar Carrier Probleme, die Daten schnellstmöglich durchzuleiten. Ich selbst habe auch Lags, teilweise im Bereich von über 5 Sekunden. Das resultierende Disconnect ist dann nicht mehr zu vermeiden.
> 
> Raids fallen aus, sind unspielbar geworden. Dabei wollten wir bis Donnerstag "Content clear" sein, was BC betrifft. Gestern musste das Sonnenbrunnenplateau dran glauben, die Alternative mit AQ40 für die Erfolgsjäger waren mit dutzenden Discos bestraft, ich ebenfalls. Ich war bei keinem Bosskill wirklich dabei. Schaden habe ich jedoch machen können, meine Insignie hab ich jeweils bekommen können, aber der restliche Loot wie auch der Ruf waren mir vergönnt. Mir ist auch das eine oder andere Mount entgangen, weil man nicht mehr würfeln durfte.
> 
> ...




Die Zeiten , die du nennst, kann ich nur bestätigen.


Grüßle
Stig


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. November 2008)

omg leute lagg =/= stocken

laggs werden durch übertragen/netzwerk/internet/server verursacht (hoher ping, aussetzer)
schafft der rechner die grafik nicht (niedrige fps), dann ruckelt/stockt es


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Nein wen du Wenig FPS hast dann ist es nicht Flüssig Stocken kommt wen man Wenig ram hat auch Ruckeln genannt XD


----------



## m1gu3l (10. November 2008)

Da kriegt man doch wieder mal nen Hals wenn das halbe Forum auf Vista schimpft nur weil Sie einfach zu DUMM sind es zu benutzen.

Ich spiele unter Vista und habe, auser in Shat wenn viel los ist, keine FPS Schwankungen. Bevor ihr euch immer auf das "bescheuerte" Vista stürtzt und das nieder macht hätte ich einen Vorschlag für euch:

1. Holt euch nen anständigen PC (falls nicht vorhanden)
2. Spielt Vista Ultimate auf (32 oder 64 is jetzt mal egal)
3. Arbeitet euch in das System ein (damit meine ich net aufsetzen und alles soll laufen / Dies kann auch mal gut 1 oder 2 Wochen dauern)
4. Wenn alles tip top eingestellt ist macht ihr Preformance test (Hier beispielsweise WoW oder andere Games)
5. Dann werdet ihr fest stellen, dass Ihr die ganze Zeit Müll gelabert habt und es einfach nicht an Vista liegt.

Ich kann dieses gewhine um Vista langsam echt nicht mehr hören. Wenners net benutzen wollt ist das ja eine Sache. Wenner zu blöd seid es richtig zu knofigurieren oder kein turn darauf habt euch in ein OS ein zu arbeiten dann lassts auch. ABER bitte lasst doch mal die Leute in Ruhe, welche damit umgehen können und Ihr Problem gar nicht bei Windows liegt!!!


B2T: Ich würde ja sagen, dass du entweder was an den Treibern machen musst oder Dreck im PC ist ODER das es einfach nicht an dir sondern an den Servern liegt. Müssen wir wohl abwarten wie es mit WotLK wird.


In diesem Sinne
Gruß aus der Hexenturmstadt


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

gestern wars auch soweit wieder mal 17uhr 2/3 des raids rausgeflogen/lagging/ect 

MH raid abgebrochen @ danke

---

liegt wohl am internetanbietern / leitungen oder servern ( meine meinung)


----------



## mattenowie (10. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> lass dich nicht von sowas beeinflussen! es gibt weitaus mehr, *die keine probleme* haben, doch die *schreiben logischerweise nicht ins forum*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau. das hasste schon richtig erkannt. bloss net beeinflussen lassen. alle die in foren schreiben das sie probleme mit der performance haben sind nur spinner und richtig böse leute. denn damit äußern sie ja das bei blizz etwas nte stimmt und sowas darf und kann ja wohl net sein.

ich hab noch nie soviel arroganz und ignoranz auf einem haufen gesehen.


----------



## Azuriel (10. November 2008)

Stig_Supplicium schrieb:


> Duweißt aber schon , dass "laggs" was mit Performance zu tun hat. Wenn die Framerate (fps) sehr niedrig ist, haste sehr wohl ein "lagg"-endes Problem. Dieses "Performance-Prob" resultiert auch aus einer schlechten Verbindung.
> (Ob jetzt Server von Telekom oder Blizz schuld, sei dahingestellt).
> 
> 
> ...



fail .. lags entstehen ausschließlich im netzwerk und haben nichts mit fps zu tun. wie kann es dann sein dass ich am release-tag mit nem >10k ping und 60fps rumgelaufen bin? nach deiner theorie resultiert aus ner schlechten verbindung ne niedrige frame-rate.




Tupac schrieb:


> Nein wen du Wenig FPS hast dann ist es nicht Flüssig Stocken kommt wen man Wenig ram hat auch Ruckeln genannt XD



epic fail ... wenns nicht flüssig ist ruckelt es und wenn man wenig ram hat ruckelt es auch .. nenn es wie du willst, es ist der selbe sachverhalt. 
lags haben nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Gaoyiski (10. November 2008)

neuinstallieren


----------



## FL_weazz (10. November 2008)

Also an Vista kanns nicht liegen...

Habe selbst einen AMD 5800+ Dualcore, GF 8800 GT, 3 GB Ram und Windows Vista Home Premium und WOW läuft auf 1280x1024 mit allen Einstellungen auf MAX (Schatten, Texturen, Sichtweite alles eben) sehr flüssig. Würde schätzen so 30-50 FPS, je nach Situation.

gruß
weazz


----------



## Niko78 (10. November 2008)

Dualcore mit 6 GhZ, 2 GB Ram, 9800 GTX, Windows XP und alles läuft perfekt auf der höchsten Einstellung. 
Denke dein Problem kann nur am Provider oder an deinem PC liegen. KA nun wie weit Vista was bremsen kann.


----------



## DjunGen (10. November 2008)

Hasgel schrieb:


> erstmal vista runter is fürn arsch



Gehörst wohl auch zu den Vista Users dies sich gecrackt runterziehene und es dann auf nem PC mit 1GB RAM zum laufen bringen und dann rumheulen.
Wann checkt Ihr das endlich das Vista GENIAL ist, wenn man den Rechner und die Lizenz hat!


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Gehörst wohl auch zu den Vista Users dies sich gecrackt runterziehene und es dann auf nem PC mit 1GB RAM zum laufen bringen und dann rumheulen.
> Wann checkt Ihr das endlich das Vista GENIAL ist, wenn man den Rechner und die Lizenz hat!




Amen Bruder Die die Sagen Vista KACKE Ist HABENS NIE GEHABT WEIL DIE SCHROT PCS HABEN UND NEIDISCH SIND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonesmage (10. November 2008)

ich hab seit dem patch auch seltsame probleme, auch vista x64 und gforce 8800gts, neuester treiber. im flug in der "alten welt" z.b. auf dem offenen meer geht die frame rate auf 1 bild die sekunde runter! bis die map gewechselt wird, dann habe ich wieder 60fps. porten nach shat.. ich sehe alles aber der char zuckt und ruckelt und lässt sich wieder drehen noch von der stelle bewegen, es dauert 10-20 sekunden bis eine bewegung funktioniert. erst sehr gemächlich.sw beim reiten zum magierdistrikt in den handelsdistrikt, und hier hat sich an der grafik ja nicht so viel getan, fällt das mount schon mal von der brücke ins wasser, weil der pc nicht mehr reagiert. in der beta war das problem nicht. dafür hatte ich dort die langen ladebildschirme. das schiff war schon wieder gerade auf dem rückweg, als der ladebildschirm weg war. das problem habe ich in der aktuellen version nicht mehr. pc ist aufgeräumt, treiber und hintergrundprogramme sind runter und selbst bei einer reduzierung der grafikeinstellungen passiert nicht wirklich viel.

und NEIN NICHT gecrackt. ordnungsgemäß zum pc hinzugekauft.


----------



## XziTe (10. November 2008)

"Tupac 2"

hauptsache "lustige" Namen, aber nichtmal Schrott schreiben auf die Reihe bekommen, 14 Jahre 4tw, da kommt doch das gute alte Allianzfeeling wieder auf.

Das Buffedniveau sinkt so tief ...


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Nein es ist aber Die Wahrheit!


sry aber wen weiner sagt vista ist kack hast der nie Gehabt XD

oder Wen die sagen vista machen den pc Lahmen muss sich ja nicht wundern wen die ne 5 jahre alten pc haben !


was war den mit XP da habe auch alle Schrien es ist kacke bla bla bla ^^


----------



## Letrax (10. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon geschrieben wurde aber schalte doch mal VSync und die Eingabeverzögerung aus (Beides unter Grafik zu finden)
Effekte etc sind bei mir über ein Grafik Makro Verbessert und eigentlich auf Maximum
Sound ist ebenfalls auf Maximum (Hardware etc. alles an)

Hier ein Screen wie es bei mir läuft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frames habe ich von 20 (Raid) bis 190 (Alte Welt)
Farbtiefe ist auf 24x24x1

Computer Hardware ist wiefolgt:
Vista x64
2x 8800GTS (GTX Takt) (Allerdings SLI deaktiviert da es sowieso nichts bringt)
4 GB Ram - 800mhz
Intel Core Quad Q6700 @ 2,6 Ghz
Mainboard ist Nforce 680i SLI

Treiber sind die Neusten von Nvidia (Kein Beta Treiber der läuft nicht und verursacht Bluescreens)
Grafikkarten Treiber Version ist => 178.24_geforce_winvista_64bit_international_whql

Allerdings hatte ich das gleiche Problem wo ich die oben gennanten sachen Aktiviert hatte (VSync - Eingabeverz.)

Hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen sofern dir nicht schon geholfen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Falls der Screen hier nicht erwünscht ist wegen der Größe kann ich diesen auch als Link hinzufügen!)


Noch so aus Interesse an Niko78

Wie hast du einen Dualcore bitte auf 6GHZ bekommen?
Dann müstest du das ding ja mit nem Kompressor Kühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Prozessoren Zusammenrechnen Zählt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (10. November 2008)

Eigentlich muss WOW unter Vista laufen ob 32 oder 64 Bit egal. An deiner Stelle würde ich ins WOW Technik Forum gucken. Aber am besten ist sowieso wenn du dir XP drauf machst. Vista spackt meistens nur rum.


----------



## wlfbck (10. November 2008)

Bassbeat schrieb:


> Hardware :
> Intel Quadcore 6600 4x2400mhz
> Geforce 8800GTX
> 4GB DDR 800



was genau ist das für RAM? wenn das nur DDR1 ist, dann liegts daran. ist halt wie nen nadelöhr implementieren. mindestestens DDR2, wenn nich 3


----------



## todesstern (10. November 2008)

/kluggeschissen  der begriff LAGG hatt nix mit dem PC zu tun wenn es LAGGT habt ihr ne scheiss INet verbindung ....


----------



## Lari (10. November 2008)

wlfbck schrieb:


> was genau ist das für RAM? wenn das nur DDR1 ist, dann liegts daran. ist halt wie nen nadelöhr implementieren. mindestestens DDR2, wenn nich 3


1. Zeig mir ein Mainboard, das Quads kann, und noch DDR1 hat.
2. Gibt es kein DDR1 800 Mhz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Letrax (10. November 2008)

todesstern schrieb:


> /kluggeschissen  der begriff LAGG hatt nix mit dem PC zu tun wenn es LAGGT habt ihr ne scheiss INet verbindung ....



Wenn du schon den Klugscheisser Modus anschaltest solltest du auch Wissen das Lag nur mit einem G geschrieben wird.

Lag (von engl. &#8222;Verzögerung&#8220 ist ein Wort des Netzjargons für eine von Benutzer wahrnehmbare, vorübergehend erhöhte Verzögerungszeit in Computernetzwerken (&#8222;schlechten Ping&#8220. Diese tritt meist bei Problemen mit einer Server-Client-Verbindung auf, wenn Datenpakete zwischen den Teilnehmern einer solchen Verbindung unerwartet lange Zeit benötigen, um ihr Ziel zu erreichen. Wenn dies nur bei wenigen Datenpaketen eintritt, spricht man von einzelnen &#8222;Lags&#8220;. &#8222;Lag&#8220; im allgemeinen bezeichnet dagegen eine länger andauernde verzögerte Datenübertragung.

Theoretisch kann ein Lag aber auch durch Datendurchsatz schwierigkeiten vom Ram oder anderen Bereichen des PC's verursacht werden.
Z.b. wenn der Virenscanner / ein Programm  die Platte auslastet und die Auslagerung zu langsam geschrieben wird.

Sollte nun kein Angriff gegen dich sein sondern lediglich die Definition (die übrigens von Wikipedia ist) zum Thema Lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Philipp23

Vista läuft sehr wohl mit einem richtigen PC besser und Effektiver als XP.
Zumal muss man bedenken das Vista auf einer anderen Art die Grafik umsetzt als XP.
Es gibt auch Leute die DX10 verwenden möchten.

Ich für meinen Teil Empfehle keinem ein XP x64 - da dieses wesentlich Anfälliger auf Treiber und Programme Reagiert wie Vista x64.
Das mag an der schlechten Programmierung oder an einem füllendem System liegen das Microsoft damals Programmiert / Erweitert hatte.


----------



## Mysteries (10. November 2008)

hm... fakt ist immer noch,
das gerade mal die beta 2 "verhältnismäßig" im benchmark mithalten kann (im vergleich zu xp)!
du hast halt den vorteil von dx10 (shader) usw. aber bis da kein deutlicher unterschied besteht,
würde ich ttz xp empfehlen, für die, die probleme haben!
vista frisst deine komponenten nur so, aber der kernel ist der gleiche!
nur alles schön in geschenkpapier eingewickelt...
so far


----------



## Niko78 (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Nein es ist aber Die Wahrheit!
> 
> 
> sry aber wen weiner sagt vista ist kack hast der nie Gehabt XD
> ...



Da sollte man schon sagen das es darauf ankommt wieviel RAM der PC hat. Allgemein wird gesagt: XP reicht 1 GB mit Vista 2 GB.


----------



## Letrax (10. November 2008)

Mysteries schrieb:


> hm... fakt ist immer noch,
> das gerade mal die beta 2 "verhältnismäßig" im benchmark mithalten kann (im vergleich zu xp)!
> du hast halt den vorteil von dx10 (shader) usw. aber bis da kein deutlicher unterschied besteht,
> würde ich ttz xp empfehlen, für die, die probleme haben!
> ...




Verhältnismäßig von welcher Beta 2? - Der Benchmark mag zwar von XP und Vista etwas unterschiedlich sein.
Dennoch kann man sagen das Vista mit ausreichendem Ram und Hardware um einiges Effizenter Läuft (zumal die von mir oben angesprochene x64 Version)
Warten wir ab wie sich XP gegen Windows 7 schlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Kernel von Vista und Xp ist übrigens nicht der gleiche - denn Vista ist eine Erweiterung der NT Kernel.
XP wurde auf der Windows 2000 (Kernel 98 / ME) aufgebaut.
Würde es die gleiche Kernel sein hätten die Entwickler von DX10 nicht gesagt das Windows XP nicht Kompatibel ist mit DX10 da die API nicht Kompatibel ist.


Allerdings eine rein Technische Diskussion hier zu führen wäre in meinen Augen relativ sinnfrei ...


----------



## Eysenbeiss (10. November 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> fail .. lags entstehen ausschließlich im netzwerk und haben nichts mit fps zu tun. wie kann es dann sein dass ich am release-tag mit nem >10k ping und 60fps rumgelaufen bin? nach deiner theorie resultiert aus ner schlechten verbindung ne niedrige frame-rate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, nachdem ich mir den ganzen besserwisserischen Müll durchgelesen habe, kommt mal ein Statement von mir, IT-Systemtechniker und länger aktiv, als die meisten hier auf der Welt zu sein scheinen.

Es hat nichts damit zu tun, wenn das BIld ruckelt, wenn man Lags hat ?

Das ist interessant, denn was soll die Grafikkarte darstellen, wenn nichts durch die Leitung kommt ?

Die aktuellen Probleme bei der Darstellung haben verschiedene Ursachen, hier eine kleine Liste, die nicht vollständig sein muss, noch die Reihenfolge oder eine Wahrscheinlichkeit der tatsächlich jeweils relevanten Ursache darstellt, obwohl ich es versuche so zu sortieren:

1. das globale Netzwerk von Blizzard, Grund: die Rechner der einzelnen Realmpools stehen NICHT alle im selben Rechnenzentrum und sind daher UNTERSCHIEDLICH ans Internet angeschlossen, sprich über unterschiedliche Carrier und selbst bei zwei verschiednen Carriern in EINER Stadt kann man unterschiedlich gute Verbindungen erwischen !

Spieler aus Berlin wissen was ich meine, denn dort gibt es sicherlich ein Dutzend Zugangsprovider und bei jedem hat man andere Latenzen ..........


2. eben genau die jeweiligen Provider !
Momentan rüsten viele Carrier und Provider ihre Strukturen auf und um, wodurch es des öfteren zu Abschaltungen kommt oder ganz einfach nicht die sonst maximal mögliche Bandbreite für alle Kunden in allen gebieten zur Verfügung stehen. 

Merkregel: je kleiner der Zugangsprovider, je höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit von höhren Latenzen, aber auch das muss _nicht_ sein, es gibt auch gute Kleine.


3. das heimische Netzwerk !

Das wird von vielen gerne vergessen, denn speziell bei mehr als einrr Person auf der Leitung geht die Latenz gerne mal hoch, daher nach Möglichkeit beim Zocken so wenig andere Dinge übers Netz laufen, wie eben möglich.

Ein absolutes Tabu sind Filesharingprogramme, jedenfalls während des Zockens , oder der kleine Bruder, der während des Raids unbedingt bei Youtube Videos schauen oder leechen muss .......

Auch sollten diejenigen, die übers Internet telefonieren, nicht vergessen, dass auch das gut Bandbreite klaut und zwar speziell im Uploadrichtung, was wiederum den Empfang drosselt, ergo: während des Zockes nach Möglichkeit nicht übers Inet telefonieren und die eiegntliche Leitungskapazität spielt dabei auch nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. da in dem Fall immer über einen Router telefoniert wird und der die Last verteilen muss, und das nicht immer so tut, wie man das gerne hätte.


4. der eigene PC !

Oftmals liegt es tatsächlich am eigenen Rechner, aber genauso oft nicht an der Grafikakrte, sondern an schlechten Netzwerkkarten bzw. Chips und manchmal sogar ganz banal am Kabel, vom Zocken über WLAN kann ich persönlich eh nur abraten, es gibt immer noch zu viele Störeinflüsse


was Punkt 1 und 2 angeht kann man die Ursache leider nicht immer gut untescheiden, aber ich hab bei mir festgestellt, das ich immer dann enorme Anstiege bei der Latenz habe, wenn zB Kabel Deutschland nachts Wartungsarbeiten durchführt, was dort besonders nervt, da man quasi eine "feste" IP hat und sich nicht einfach neu einwählen kann, um auf gut Glück ein bessere Verbindung zu bekommen.

Im Übrigen kann man in etwa davon ausgehen, das der Anstieg der Latenz von bspw. 100 ms auf 200 ms gut 2 Prozent bei den fps kostet, entsprechend stark bricht die Darstellung ein, wenn die Latenzen noch höher gehen, da kann der Rechner so potent sein wie er will.

Ein potenter Rechner ist zwar eine gute Voraussetzung, nutzt aber nun mal nichts, wenn er nichts zu verarbeiten bekommt und eigentlich ist die Angaber der niedrigen Frames auch falsch bzw. nicht ganz korrekt.

Die Grafikkarte arbeitet nämlich ganz korrekt weiter und die Angabe der Fps stellt ja nur einen rechnerischen Wert da, der auf dem basiert, was der Recher bzw. das Spiel über die Leitugn zieht, cashed udn dann darstellen kann.

Ergo .......... hohe Latenzen, schlechter Datendurchsatz, wenig zum Cashen, schlechte und ruckelnde Darstellung.

Wenn es nämlich am Rechner liegen würde, dann könnte man nicht nebenbei noch Video schauen, also auf dem gleichen Rechner, oder ähnliches tun, das die Grafikkarte ebenso in Anspruch nimmt.

Testweise kann man bei extrem schlechten FPS und Latenzen in WoW mal eine größere Datei aus dem Netz ziehen und dabei schauen, ob beim Download in etwa die normale Geschwindigkeit erreicht wird.

Ist das der Fall, liegt das Problem weniger beim Provider, sondern eher bei Blizzard, wobei es auch hierbei wieder Ausnahmen gibt, da diese runtergeladene Datei ja über mehr als einen Carrier geht, aber die Tendenz stimmt dann meistens.

Zur Erklärung: wenn man zB eine Datei von einem Server aus der gleichen Stadt oder Gegend zieht, dann kann man durchaus den normalen Durchsatz erreichen, kann aber bei einer Datei von einem weiter entfernten Server gleichzeitig enorme Probleme haben, da dann zwischen dem eigenen Rechner und dem entfernten Server eben viele weitere Knotenpunkte liegen und jeder ist eine potenzielle Schwachstelle.

Dieses Szenario würde zb schlechte FPS und hohe Latenzen IN WoW, bei gleichzeitig hohen Downloadraten der Datei erklären !
In diesem Fall wäre das Problem definitiv bei Blizzard zu suchen.

So, hoffe das hat Einigen geholfen und Anderen manches erklärt und vielleicht macht ein Mod ja einen Sticky draus, denn in noch einem Thread werde ich das nicht erneut erklären, also wenn, dann linkt auf diesen hier.


EDIT: natürlich sollte man als allererstes darauf achten, das der eigene Rechner in Ordnung ist udn wirklich den Mindestanforderungen entspricht und was das Ram angeht, da ist es wie mit dem Geld, zu viel gibt es im Prinzip nicht ;-D

Auch Rechner mit 4GB, die "nur" XP drauf haben laufen deswegen im Normalfall nicht langsamer !


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. November 2008)

ähm genau, es liegt definitiv nicht an vista, es sei denn man hat nen 1ghz pc mit onboardgrafik und 1 gig ram


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2008)

_Hui , das ist aber jemand ganz schön von sich überzeugt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## naraka (10. November 2008)

mal zur abwechslung wieder einen technischen beitrag:

diese art von performance problem auf eigentlich leistungsfähigen pcs hat meistens nichts mit dem pc selbst zu tun, auch nicht die treiber und schon gar nicht ob vista oder xp.

es lässt sich "ganz einfach" durch verwenden eines anderen carriers, also internet-zugangs, beheben... haben wir ausführlich über wochen immer wieder mit verschiedenen konfigurationen in verschiedenen netzwerken getestet und es kommt immer aufs gleiche raus.

kurz noch was wir getestet haben: 

 - 7 verschiedene pcs (desktops und laptops), mit komplett unterschiedlicher hardware, von lahm bis high-end... jeweils mit vista und xp und verschiedenen treibern
 - über 4 provider (in österreich: safe, upc/inode, telekom, xlink)
 - auf 10 realms

ergebnis, auch tageszeitabhängig: 

 - safe läuft auf allen pcs flüssig, ohne lags, ohne ruckeln
 - inode: ruckelt oft, miese latenz, niedrige fps egal welche grafikeinstellung
 - telekom: läuft meistens flüssig, hohe fps und gute latenz
 - xlink: geht meistens gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf manchen realms gings konstant besser als auf anderen, egal welcher pc und welche einstellungen.

fazit:
schlechte internetverbindung die keine kontante hohe datenübertragungsrate zulässt reisst die fps in den keller. da kann man pcs hinstellen und konfigurieren wie man will.


hoffe das hat geholfen (war viel arbeit zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Death_Magnetic (10. November 2008)

habs auf 2 maschinen am laufen P4 (Singelcore 2,4Ghz 1,3 GB Ram DDR 1, altes Asus Board) WIN XP PRO

vor Pätsch 3.03 lief es echt beschissen FDS nur Standbilder nun ist alles flüssig!

der Andere Rechner Athlon 64 X2 3800 3,5 GB RAM DDR1 Asrock dual Board mit Vista Ultimate lief immer flüssig 30fps+

bei deiner Hardware würde ich mal Treiber und Updates Checken, das sollte rennen wie verrückt. 

Falls du es in Full HD laufen hast schraub mal die Auflösung runter ansonsten gibts da nichts weiter zu deuteln...


----------



## xCount_Mortiisx (10. November 2008)

Haste mal die Treiber Deiner Graka aktualisiert??
Wenn nicht mal das mal , stellt das Schattensystem runter und schau mal obs besser wird.
Evtl auch die anderen Grafikeinstellungen runtersetzen , ja ich weiss die Graka kann das..ich hab sie ja auch , aber es hat bei mir geholfen. 
Hab in Shatt immer mind. 65 fps , ansonsten auch locker bis zu 195 fds


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Dimortii schrieb:


> Ich kann dich jetzt auf 20-200000 Threads aufmerksam machen die das gleiche Thema behandeln.
> Fackt ist das anscheinend alle Europäischen Realms solche performence probleme sind. Es betrifft nicht alle Spieler aber viele(leider auch mich). Nach Patch 3.0.2 sind ladebildschirme von 3 minuten keine seltenheit, in 25er Raid habe ich 4 Fps, also standbild und shatt laggt höllisch.
> 
> Auch nach 500 beiträgen und 7000hits im offi Forum allein im deutschen hat es aber bis jetzt kein einziger Blauer es geschafft auch nur zu sagen "ja wir wissen wir ham da scheiße gebaut und optiemieren das system gerade"
> ...


scheint mir die im ansatz hilfreichste antwort für dich!



der-Reaper schrieb:


> Naja nen top pc sieht anders aus...
> 
> @ Topic
> 
> ...


für wow sollte es aber locker reichen! und mit locker mein LOCKER! wenn du verstehst was ich meine...



Hasgel schrieb:


> erstmal vista runter is fürn arsch


wuhuuuu jetzt funzt bei ihm bestimmt wieder alles

glaub du solltest warten das sich im bezug auf Dimortii post was tut bzw. mal den thread im blizz forum dazu lesen


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

INTERNET hat GARNICHTS MIT FPS ZU ........... ^^


----------



## Gehordios (10. November 2008)

Kanns sein das einfach dein Internet schlecht ist?^^
Kann auch die Leistung beeinflussen, ich sprech aus Erfahrung xD


----------



## Lari (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> INTERNET hat GARNICHTS MIT FPS ZU ........... ^^


Genausowenig wie deutsche Sprache mit Rechtschreibung?

Primär ist natürlich das eigene System dafür verantwortlich. Streit ich garnicht ab.
Aber auch Spiele-Server können Gründe für FPS Schwankungen sein.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

oh ja nun kommen die klugscheisser aus dem keller ?


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

also wenn ich so drüber nachdenke und die nächsten thread seiten gelesen hab (ja ich hab beim ersten post nur die erste seite gelesen^^) scheint mir ein internes prob mit dem patch am schlüssigsten das mit bestimmter hardware/chipsätzen oder so ein krams net vernünftig läuft, was sie fixen werden
an der hardware KANN ES NICHT LIEGEN


----------



## Azuriel (10. November 2008)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> ...Das ist interessant, denn was soll die Grafikkarte darstellen, wenn nichts durch die Leitung kommt ? ...



blöde frage .. dann frag ich dich jetzt mal, wozu du wow bei dir auf der festplatte installierst? die clientdaten sind und bleiben lokal vorhanden.
würde dein client nicht auf einen verbindungsabbruch reagieren, könntest du mit gekappter i-net leitung durch die welt laufen - absolut flüssig - nur die anderen spieler würden sich nicht bewegen.


----------



## Lari (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> oh ja nun kommen die klugscheisser aus dem keller ?


Also momentan sitz ich im Labor.
Deine unfundierten Einwürfe nerven so ein ganz klein bisschen. Unkonstruktiv, unnötig.


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das sind die Vorboten des Unheils (Muahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Tupac schrieb:


> Nein es ist aber Die Wahrheit!
> 
> 
> sry aber wen weiner sagt vista ist kack hast der nie Gehabt XD
> ...


normalerweise mach ich sowas ja net aber das war grammatikalisch echt unterste schublade xD


----------



## Eysenbeiss (10. November 2008)

naraka schrieb:


> mal zur abwechslung wieder einen technischen beitrag:
> 
> diese art von performance problem auf eigentlich leistungsfähigen pcs hat meistens nichts mit dem pc selbst zu tun, auch nicht die treiber und schon gar nicht ob vista oder xp.
> 
> ...


Gute Ergänzung zu meinem langen Beitrag eine Seite vorher


----------



## Renzah (10. November 2008)

hast du in den grafikoptionen v-sync an?wenn ja mach das mal aus

könnte helfen


----------



## Azuriel (10. November 2008)

nagut dann will ich mal aufklären .. (habs eben erst gefunden)

es gibt 3 verschiedene arten von lag. client-lag, server-lag und network-lag. 
um es zusammenzufassen, wir haben alle gewissermaßen recht. 

hier mal ein link wo es schön erklärt wird 

LINK LINK LINK. 
ist aus dem LOTR-Forum


----------



## naraka (10. November 2008)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Gute Ergänzung zu meinem langen Beitrag eine Seite vorher



jo, grad nachdem ich meinen post abgeschickt hab noch gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... techniker unter sich halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bin programmierer und netzwerktechniker, hab 4 jahre lang backbone-administration bei einem deutschen provider gemacht und mich schon genug mit carriern geärgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Eysenbeiss (10. November 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> blöde frage .. dann frag ich dich jetzt mal, wozu du wow bei dir auf der festplatte installierst? die clientdaten sind und bleiben lokal vorhanden.
> würde dein client nicht auf einen verbindungsabbruch reagieren, könntest du mit gekappter i-net leitung durch die welt laufen - absolut flüssig - nur die anderen spieler würden sich nicht bewegen.



Das ist nur bedingt richtig !

Auf deinem Rechner liegen zwar die Grafiken und der ganze Kram, aber das ist statisch !

WoW läuft eben nu deshalb übers Netz, weil JEDER einzelne Klick und jede Bewegung ausgewertet werden muss.

Zwar wird nicht tatsächlich jeder Klick einzeln übertrgen, sondern in Paketen mit anderen Aktionen zusammengefasst, aber WoW hat eben keine eigene Runtime, die das Spiel offline lauffähig machen würde (jedenfalls nicht offiziell, die Privatserverfuzzis wissen was gemeint ist)

Aus diesem Grund ist eine exzellente Internetan- und verbindung für und zu WoW tatsächlich wichtiger, als das eine oder andere Quäntchen Leistung auf dem heimischen PC.


----------



## Lillyan (10. November 2008)

Könntet ihr jetzt mal flame- und spamfrei weitermachen? Danke


----------



## Frank152 (10. November 2008)

hi,

es muß ein fehler direkt von wow sein denn es tritt auch an meinem neuen imac intelcore 2,66 mit 4gb ram  unter mac os leopard auf vor dem patch hatte ich das problem in shatt nicht, es liegt nicht an dem betriebssystem oder verdreckten lüftern. die probleme treten sytem übergreifend auf.
wobei die rechner pflege wie beschrieben reinigung der hardware von innen und unter windows das defragmentieren und zuverlässiger antivieren schutz pflicht ist wenn man immer ein gut funktionierendes system haben möchte.


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (10. November 2008)

Also nur mal als rein logischen Einwurf: in Shat ist die größte Dichte an anderen Chars, NPCs und "Umwelt". Wenn ich 50 Meter über Nagrand fliege habe ich lockere 70 fps, fliege ich über Shat (so am Greifenmeister oder in die Bank) reduziert sichs auch schonmal gerne auf unter 10 fps.
Letztens beim Städteraid waren wir 120 User und noch Hordencity Donnerfels, das war quasi unspielbar, teilweise unter 4 fps ...

Zum einen muss der Server wahnsinnig viele Daten senden, damit jede Position aller Spieler an jeden Rechner ausgeliefert wird, der Rechner selbst muss dann auch noch all diese Positionen und die Chars selbst berechnen (jeden Leuchteffekt der Schwerter und Rüssis und die ganzen Mats, inkl. der Wirkung auf die Umgebung etc) ... das sowas dauert und somit den Rechner ausbremst ist doch irgendwie logisch oder? Da kann man noch so schnelle PCs haben, wenn die Daten aus dem Web nicht schnell genug kommen, ist das der erste Flaschenhals, wenn dann aber auch noch viele Chars gleichzeitig zugegen sind, wird der PC doch zwangsläufig zum zweiten Flaschenhals, dann werden eben die FPS runtergefahren ...

Und wie einer hier schrieb, flieg mal nachts um 3 über Shat, wenn nicht mehr viel los ist (ok wenn sich nicht gerade eine Städteraid dort sammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann wirst Du auch dort mehr als 10-20 fps haben.

Ob mein logischer Einwurd korrekt ist, weiß ich nicht, ist nur ne Vermutung, aber ich kenne das seit über einem Jahr in dem ich jetzt WoW spiele (inkl. der ganzen Patches) nicht anders, wenn ich über Shat fliege oder in Eisenschmiede rumreite sinken eben die fps ...


----------



## Azuriel (10. November 2008)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Das ist nur bedingt richtig !
> 
> Auf deinem Rechner liegen zwar die Grafiken und der ganze Kram, aber das ist statisch !
> 
> ...



richtig, aber das alles hat nichts mit der bewegung DEINES avatars zu tun .. 




> Client lag is perceived as a *momentary freeze* of everything on the client's screen, leading to an inconsistent frame rate. We often refer to this type of lag as &#8220;hitching.&#8221; In this state, the entire screen appears to be frozen; *no animation* will occur and the UI will be completely unusable (except for your mouse cursor). Client lag is caused by poor performance of the game client. The most common client lag is caused *when the game is loading new data and/or is low on free (physical) memory*. Client lag may be momentary (less than a half second) or long (several seconds or more). Momentary client lag (aka a &#8220;hitch&#8221 is often confused for network/server lag.



was ich meine ist 





> Network lag is perceived as unresponsiveness to your actions and/or jerky movement of other players/monsters. Unlike client lag which completely stops all actions, *when there is network lag, the user can still bring up different UI panels and turn the avatar in any direction*. For example, you may click to use a skill, but it will take several seconds for you to see any action taken by your avatar. While network lag can affect a large number of users at the same time, most often, it only affects a handful.


----------



## mbbce (10. November 2008)

hi hatte das selbe problem mit dual core, das problem tritt nur bei systemen mit mehreren prozessoren auf. 
Ich hab mir den dual core optimizer von amd aufgespielt seitdem läufts ohne probleme, weiß aber nicht ob es sowas auch für intel gibt?
Ansonsten bleibt dir nur die übrigen kerne manuel abzuschalten dazu würde ich im microsoft forum mal schauen.
Leider kann ich dir da auch nicht weiter helfen da ich wie gesagt amd'ler bin und mich mit Intel nicht so auskenne.
Viel glück.


----------



## Azuriel (10. November 2008)

mbbce schrieb:


> hi hatte das selbe problem mit dual core, das problem tritt nur bei systemen mit mehreren prozessoren auf.
> Ich hab mir den dual core optimizer von amd aufgespielt seitdem läufts ohne probleme, weiß aber nicht ob es sowas auch für intel gibt?
> Ansonsten bleibt dir nur die übrigen kerne manuel abzuschalten dazu würde ich im microsoft forum mal schauen.
> Leider kann ich dir da auch nicht weiter helfen da ich wie gesagt amd'ler bin und mich mit Intel nicht so auskenne.
> Viel glück.


völlig haltlose behauptung .. weil es bei dir nicht funktionierte (ohne dualcore fix) muss es doch nicht bedeuten, dass alle anderen multi-cores betroffen sind?!

und nochwas: intel brauch keine fixes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer amd kauft ist selber schuld


----------



## EXY (10. November 2008)

hi ich hab nenn Quad   4gb ram und eine 9800 gt /  und ja auch vista ultimate 32 bit läuft alles super.    

auch als sie die grafick mit dem patch hoch genommen haben ( fps ein wenig runter) hab aber immer noch genug.

aber das neuste prob ist das ich  ein einziges lag habe aber ein richtig langes (so lang wie dc zb)  danach ist wieder alles im grünen als wäre nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

help pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




ps:  treiber spiel blabla alles richtig inst. internet leitung 20k


----------



## N00blike (10. November 2008)

hab auch seit dem patch irre fps unterschiede in shat... vorher konstant 50 - 60 fps jetzt gehts manchmal runter auf 20 fps teilweise sogar noch weniger!
Hab nichts an der einstellung geändert und alle anderen games laufen bei mir flüssig und ohne probleme!
Es läuft Cod4 auf max, Crysis auch ohne probleme nur halt auch ohne dx10 da ich noch xp habe....
und schatten auf max kann ich in wow nicht stellen dann geht mein kompletter rechner in die knie... selbst im normalen nicht überfüllten quest gebiet ruckelt es dann ohne ende. 
Hab ähnliches setup wie der TE bis auf das ich durch xp halt nur 2gb ram hab! Der rechner wurde erst vor nem monat ca komplett neu instaliert.... teile sind schon länger drin


----------



## Latharíl (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> INTERNET hat GARNICHTS MIT FPS ZU ........... ^^




captain capslock ftw ^^


also, ich hab ne fps von 1 in shatt, 5 in uc und 7 warens gestern in scholo
normalerweise dümpel ich bei ner fps von 65 rum, außer natürlich shatt...da warens bisher immerhin noch 13

bei mir liegts wahrsch. daran das ich noch zig programme nebenher laufen lass oder ich meinen pc mal wieder ausmachen sollte.
kinners, nich alles liegt an wow, vieles liegt am rechner selbst, ne ^^
einfach mal bissi aufräumen, das ein oder andre programm drüber laufen lassen und vielleicht is ja dann wieder alles geschmeidig ^^


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2008)

_Naja , da es bei vielen Leuten zur gleichen Zeit aufgetreten ist - wird´s warscheinlich (zum grössten Teil) an WoW liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Eysenbeiss (10. November 2008)

mbbce schrieb:


> hi hatte das selbe problem mit dual core, das problem tritt nur bei systemen mit mehreren prozessoren auf.
> Ich hab mir den dual core optimizer von amd aufgespielt seitdem läufts ohne probleme, weiß aber nicht ob es sowas auch für intel gibt?
> Ansonsten bleibt dir nur die übrigen kerne manuel abzuschalten dazu würde ich im microsoft forum mal schauen.
> Leider kann ich dir da auch nicht weiter helfen da ich wie gesagt amd'ler bin und mich mit Intel nicht so auskenne.
> Viel glück.




Das ist Unfug ;-)

Auf einem Barton 2800+ hat man die gleichen Probleme und das ist bekanntlcih ein Single-Core Prozessor ;-)

Der Core Optimizer tut nur das, was MS nicht sauber in XP integriert hatte, daher gibt es so etwas auch nicht (sinvoll) für VISTA, da die Funktionen dort schon drin sind.


----------



## buffsplz (10. November 2008)

Ich würde das Problem als allererstes beim 64-bit OS suchen.
WOW ist bekanntlich eine 32-bit Applikation und wird es immer bleiben. Da nun  von 32-bit auf 64-bit rauf- bzw. runtergerechnet werden muss hast du automatisch Leistungsverluste. 

Das ist kein WoW Problem sondern ein Problem bei allen Anwendungen, wo zwichen 64 und 32 Bit hin und her gerechnet wird. Mein Tipp: hol dir eine neue Festplatte, zieh mal spasseshalber XP oder Vista 32-bit drauf und gugg wie es rennt.


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2008)

_Naja , ich hab mit Home Premium 64bit 0 Probleme , deckt sich also nicht mit deiner Aussage? Komisch , nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Stig_Supplicium (10. November 2008)

/cancel


----------



## Mysteries (10. November 2008)

Ja da hast du recht ;-)

Das Ganze passiert ja bei'm Rendern deiner Meshes (Triangles,Poloys,Texturen,usw).
Um die FPS auszurechnen benötigt man die Zeit die zwischen zwei Frames vergangen ist.
So nun wird das Ganze ja in einer Matrix dargestellt und jedes einzelne Objekt,
was aus Vertices besteht muss berechnet werden.
d.h. das bei vielen Vertices die frames in die knie gehen weil die berechnung einfach länger
dauert um diese darzustellen (berechnen).
Das erklärt nun warum z.b. beim fliegen die fps herunter gehen (können) als wenn man einfach bei A'dal steht,
weil einfach viele Vertices gerendert werden müssen.
Angefangen von Lightnings bis zu Shadows kann dass alles sein was auf jedes einzelne Objekt impliziert wird.
Dass hängt aber natürlich auch von der hardware des Rechners ab!
So bei Online spielen kommt jetz noch hinschwerend dazu, dass die Position usw.
neu gerendert werden, welche dir übers Inet geschickt werden :-)
Folglich kann, um so schneller die Daten bei dir ankommen, sie auch wieder ausgegeben werden.
Wenn man nun eine schlechtere Verbindung hat dauert dass länger und deswegen gehen die fps in die knie.
Es gibt dafür auch noch sog. Algoryhtmen die die Wahrscheinlichkeit berechnen wo welches
Objekt sein könnte/wird um das ganze zu entlasten.
Ergo, hängt das ganze FPS gespiele zw. der Hardware und deiner Inet-Verbindung zusammen(bei Online-Spielen).
Wenn es also die Hardware nicht ist, kann es nur noch die Verbindung sein^^

Greetz

PS: Deswegen hat auch die Verbindung was mit den FPS zu tun (bei Online-Spielen).


----------



## Azuriel (10. November 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Ich würde das Problem als allererstes beim 64-bit OS suchen.
> WOW ist bekanntlich eine 32-bit Applikation und wird es immer bleiben. Da nun  von 32-bit auf 64-bit rauf- bzw. runtergerechnet werden muss hast du automatisch Leistungsverluste.
> 
> Das ist kein WoW Problem sondern ein Problem bei allen Anwendungen, wo zwichen 64 und 32 Bit hin und her gerechnet wird. Mein Tipp: hol dir eine neue Festplatte, zieh mal spasseshalber XP oder Vista 32-bit drauf und gugg wie es rennt.



was willst du denn da runterrechnen?


----------



## buffsplz (10. November 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> was willst du denn da runterrechnen?



Uih, jetzt wirds extrem technisch. Zufällig ein Informatiker da? Genau erklären kann ich es nicht. Die 32/64-bit beschreiben ja die Bus-breite mit der gerechnet wird. Da die Applikation aber nur 32bit nutzen kann, das OS aber 64bit zur Verfügung stellt muss das ja irgendwie zusammengebracht werden. Und an der stelle rechnet es eben um.

Irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexnich (10. November 2008)

Das Problem hat in der Tat mit vista evtl. auch generell mit 64 bit kein stück zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich meinen pc neu aufsetze, (vista 64 bit ultimate) habe ich in wow auch nur 12fps ohne dass ich mich bewege oder im raid bin usw. da problem liegt aber am großgezogenen FENSTERMODUS. Spielt man im normalen Modus rennen die fps wie geölt.
Das Problem liegt beim übersetzen von der normalen auflösung in die game auflösung.

Ich würde das aber nicht nennen , wenn ich nicht auch einen weg gefunden hätte das Problem zu lösen. Es hilft wenn man einfach nur die Graka treiber aktualisiert, ist aber nicht so ausschlaggebend wie vielmehr die Chipsatztreiber . Neuen chipsatztreiber und es läuft ohne probleme


----------



## buffsplz (10. November 2008)

Hexnich schrieb:


> Das Problem hat in der Tat mit vista evtl. auch generell mit 64 bit kein stück zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ihr spielt im Fenstermodus? @TE: Du auch?

Wie ich darauf komme, dass das 64-bt mit 32-bit stresst? Da gibt es zahlreiche Posts zu und aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung in der Betreuung von CAD Systemen (älterer Art mitunter). Da ist das Basteln zwischen 64-bit OS und 32-bit App nicht immer zielführend.


----------



## Azuriel (10. November 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Uih, jetzt wirds extrem technisch. Zufällig ein Informatiker da? Genau erklären kann ich es nicht. Die 32/64-bit beschreiben ja die Bus-breite mit der gerechnet wird. Da die Applikation aber nur 32bit nutzen kann, das OS aber 64bit zur Verfügung stellt muss das ja irgendwie zusammengebracht werden. Und an der stelle rechnet es eben um.
> 
> Irgendwie
> 
> ...



rechnen musst da nix, die befehle werden nur "umgeleitet". und glaub mir, das geht so schnell dass du keinen unterschied merkst


----------



## Eysenbeiss (10. November 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> rechnen musst da nix, die befehle werden nur "umgeleitet". und glaub mir, das geht so schnell dass du keinen unterschied merkst



Tatsächlich isses noch einfacher, nämlich so, das die 32-bit Applikationen alles "dahinter" gar nicht sehen ;-)

Wenn es nämlich so wäre, dann müsste XP mit jedem Byte oberhalb von 3,25 Gb immer langsamer werden .......... ich hab 8 GB drin, für VISTA 64-bit, spiele aber unter XP und selbstverständlich gibts da keine Probleme.

Grob verglichen ist es so wie mit einer Magnetkarte für ein 20-stöckiges Gebäude.
Wenn in jedem Stockwerk ein Terminal ist, durch das man die Karte ziehen muss und auf der Akrte vermerkt ist, das man nur bvis zum 10ten Stock darf, dann wird man durch das Terminal im 11ten eben effnach nicht merh durchkommen.

Der erwähnte Fenstermodus ist natürlich tödlich auf "langsameren" Rechnern, da in dem Fall die Grafikkarte zwei unterschiedliche Auflösungen parallel berechnen muss, das kostet ordentlich Power.

Sicher, im Vollbildmodus bleibt der Desktop im Hintergrund auch geladen, aber nur minimal, weswegen viele Leute bei ALT-Tab auch kurze "Blitze" und ähnliches sehen, nämlich dann, wenn der Desktop wieder aktiv wird.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich die ganzen Besserwisser eifnach mal bitten zwei Seiten zurück zu blättern, dort haben wir den ganzen Sachverhalt ausführlich erklärt, alles was jetzt noch geschrieben wird ist entweder eine Wiederholung oder schlichtweg Unfug und unnötig.


----------



## lolwut (11. November 2008)

So ihr habt jetzt sehr viele antworten geschrieben aber die Lösung wissen wir immernoch ned.
also was is die lösung please sagt was 
hab nen hammer pc geht aber auch bei mir ned


----------



## Dagonzo (11. November 2008)

Kronososos schrieb:


> Seid dem WOTLK-Brückenpatch gingen die Beschwerden über massive FPS-Verluste rasant nach oben, darum denke ich, dass der TE auch so ein "Opfer" ist. Hätte er die Probleme mit 2.4 gehabt, denkst du er hätte bis jetzt gewartet, um nach Hilfe zu suchen? Epic...
> 
> Dass es Leute mit 200 FPS in WOW gibt glaube ich auch nicht, und was du für ein Problem (mit WOW) hast weis ich auch net. Du sagst, dass es deiner Meinung nach am Spiel liegt.. achwas, wenn ich das sage dann faile nich? Ich bitte dich
> 
> ...


Das ist korrekt seit dem Patch gibts FPS- Einbrüche. Liegt aber wohl daran, dass wenn alle Regler nach rechts geschoben sind, jetzt die Anforderungen an den Rechner erheblich gestiegen sind. Nur haben das einige noch gar nicht mitbekommen.


-Xero- schrieb:


> spiele wow auf vista und bin 100% laggfrei ^^


Jo ich auch. Sogar mit 64bit.


ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Schuld sind einzig und allein die AddOns...


Diese Aussage stimmt so keinesfalls. Es gibt einige Addons die sowas verursachen. Nämlich die, die ständig am kommunizieren sind. Die Addons allein dafür veranwortlich zu machen, das kanns wohl nicht sein oder? Warum wohl sind die Latenzen seit Patch 3.0.2 zwischen 50-150% gestiegen? An den Addons liegt das sicherlich nicht.


David schrieb:


> Das Problem heißt "Vista".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist Schwachfug hoch drei!


m1gu3l schrieb:


> Da kriegt man doch wieder mal nen Hals wenn das halbe Forum auf Vista schimpft nur weil Sie einfach zu DUMM sind es zu benutzen.
> 
> Ich kann dieses gewhine um Vista langsam echt nicht mehr hören. Wenners net benutzen wollt ist das ja eine Sache. Wenner zu blöd seid es richtig zu knofigurieren oder kein turn darauf habt euch in ein OS ein zu arbeiten dann lassts auch. ABER bitte lasst doch mal die Leute in Ruhe, welche damit umgehen können und Ihr Problem gar nicht bei Windows liegt!!!


Im Prinzip ein wenig hart von dir ausgedrückt. Weil tun muss man bei Vista auch nichts anderes als unter XP. Bei beiden System, egal ob Vista oder XP gibts bei mir keine Unterschiede in WoW zu spüren.


Philipp23 schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss WOW unter Vista laufen ob 32 oder 64 Bit egal. An deiner Stelle würde ich ins WOW Technik Forum gucken. Aber am besten ist sowieso wenn du dir XP drauf machst. Vista spackt meistens nur rum.


Vista spackt überhaupt nicht rum. Deine Aussage ist falsch!


----------



## Dagonzo (11. November 2008)

todesstern schrieb:


> /kluggeschissen  der begriff LAGG hatt nix mit dem PC zu tun wenn es LAGGT habt ihr ne scheiss INet verbindung ....


Deine Aussage ist unvollständig. Warum muss es immer an einer schlechten I-Net-Verbindung des Spielers liegen? Nie daran gedacht, dass es auch an den Blizzard-Servern liegen könnte, oder an den Provider den Blizzard nutzt? Wäre schliesslich nicht das erste mal. Und wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, sind die Latenzen seit 3.0.2 um einiges schlechter geworden. Wer behauptet das es nicht so ist, sagt schlichtweg einfach nicht die Wahrheit.


Gehordios schrieb:


> Kanns sein das einfach dein Internet schlecht ist?^^
> Kann auch die Leistung beeinflussen, ich sprech aus Erfahrung xD


Auch hier ein klares nein. Die Leistung des Rechners wird dadurch nicht beeinflußt. Warum auch? Die FPS im Spiel haben damit nichts zu tun.


Renzah schrieb:


> hast du in den grafikoptionen v-sync an?wenn ja mach das mal aus
> 
> könnte helfen


Warum sollte es? Wenn man keine 60FPS erreicht braucht man V-Sync auch nicht deaktivieren. Klingt logisch oder?


buffsplz schrieb:


> Ich würde das Problem als allererstes beim 64-bit OS suchen.
> WOW ist bekanntlich eine 32-bit Applikation und wird es immer bleiben. Da nun  von 32-bit auf 64-bit rauf- bzw. runtergerechnet werden muss hast du automatisch Leistungsverluste.
> Das ist kein WoW Problem sondern ein Problem bei allen Anwendungen, wo zwichen 64 und 32 Bit hin und her gerechnet wird. Mein Tipp: hol dir eine neue Festplatte, zieh mal spasseshalber XP oder Vista 32-bit drauf und gugg wie es rennt.


Falsche Aussage. Das einzige was die Leistung schmälert ist, wenn man einen Rechner nutzt der in der Nähe der Mindestanforderungen von Vista liegt. Lies dir im I-net mal Tests durch wo die Spiele-Performance von Vista und XP verglichen wird. Hat man einen einigermaßen schnellen Rechner, dann gibt es praktisch keine Unterschiede zwischen beiden Systemen.


lolwut schrieb:


> So ihr habt jetzt sehr viele antworten geschrieben aber die Lösung wissen wir immernoch ned.
> also was is die lösung please sagt was
> hab nen hammer pc geht aber auch bei mir ned


Es tut mir Leid, aber es gibt keine Patentlösung. Wenn ich eine hätte würde ich es schreiben. Aber wenn selbst Blizzard gegen das Problem nichts tun kann, wer soll es dann können?


----------



## Raffo (11. November 2008)

Also... bei den höhen die ihr hier schreibt... mein rechner kommt nie über 20 fps. NIE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab dualcore mit 2,2 ghz, 128 mb grafikkarte, 2mb ram...
soweit ich weiss nicht so schlecht, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausserdem ping immer über 200...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit dsl 16000.


----------



## lolwut (11. November 2008)

also hab ma geschaut bei mir gehen die fps rauf wenn ich die grafik runterhau hab mal geschaut bei taskmanager unter leitung aber is nie über 70% am internet kanns ned liegen denn mein ping is immer so um die 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol help 

omfg


----------



## Azuriel (12. November 2008)

Raffo schrieb:


> Also... bei den höhen die ihr hier schreibt... mein rechner kommt nie über 20 fps. NIE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie sollte das denn auch funktionieren? ^^


----------



## Raffo (12. November 2008)

> wie sollte das denn auch funktionieren? ^^



warum?


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2008)

_Er meint die Grafikkarte mit 128MB , die hat jetzt nicht sooo viel Leistung _


----------



## Phillipus (12. November 2008)

So, nach 9 Seiten Spekulation will ich euch mal erlösen und euch sagen warum euer WoW seit 3.0.2 ruckeliger läuft als gewohnt.


Grafikeinstellungen  ---> Eingabeverzögerung verringern <---- Haken raus! 

Alles wie früher!! 
MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (12. November 2008)

Danke für den Tipp, hat sich bei mir direkt verbessert.
Aber die habe ich nie gesetzt die Einstellung, habe doch doch nicht alles durchforstet also die Einstellungen.

Also es könnte helfen genauso die Schattenreduzierung.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Raffo (15. November 2008)

blbb... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in den spielanleitungen steht 128 mb is empfohlen... sollte heissen, dass es flüssig läuft oder?


----------



## Wagga (15. November 2008)

Die Systemvoaussetzungen sollte man mind. x 5 nehmen. Bzw. mind x2.
Die sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß meiner Meinung nach da die Patches die Anforderungen doch sehr angehoben haben.

Die Angaben sagen nur aus ab wann WoW theoretisch laufen würde, also starten, mehr sagen sie nicht aus.

Laufen bedeutet hier im Daumenkino slow moshen modus.

Fpr WoW sollte es schon mindestens sein:
EIn Duo Core mit 2x 2 GHZ (mind. am besten 2,5)
2 GB RAM
Eine 8600/800/3850/4850 mit mind. 256 MB VRAM am besten 512.
20 GB HD für WoW (allein)
Ansonsten Windows XP oder VISTA.
Bei VISTA immer GB + 1 rechnen. Also hier 3.
Für flüssigen Genuss versteht sich.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Das ist vollkommen overpowered Wagga.

Ich spiel WoW flüssig auf hohen Details mit (okay) C2D E4500 (2x2,2 Ghz), 2GB DDR2-667, (neue Sachen) aber auch ner 7600GS...läuft aber auch locker auf schwächeren Rechnern.


----------



## Wagga (15. November 2008)

Aber die Angaben auf der Schachtel sind veraltet.

Ich hatte im alten PC eine 7600 GT, aber es lag vielleicht auch am Prozessor,
habe ja dann alles getauscht ich hatte überall höchsten 25 FPS, in Shatt 1 FPS höchsten 3.
In IF 9-18 FPS mit:

AMD Athlon 64 3500+ {2,2GHZ)
1 GB RAM (DDR1)
Asus A8V Deluxe
Andere Teile siehe Signatur wurde ja übernommen, HD,Laufwerk.

Also mir machte da WoW keinen Spaß mehr warum ich ja mir einen neuen PC anschaffte
aber nicht nur deswegen.

Seit dem habe ich mind. da wo ich 2 FPS habe 30.
Wenn der Fehler mit der Grafik behoben wurde, ich würde nicht sagen das es schlecht ist
aber es springt er stark von 106 auf 50 auf 30 und dann wieder auf 70.
Da ist noch was ihrgendwie faul.
Aber die Angaben auf der Verpackung, sind falsch.
Ich habe leider noch kein Wrath of the LichKing, die Post lieferte noch nicht,
werde mal sehen was dort auf der Verpackung steht.
Das sind sie übrigens lt. PCGH:


> Empfohlen:
> 
> - Prozessor: Intel Pentium D oder AMD Athlon 64 X2
> - RAM: 1 GiByte (2 GiByte Windows Vista)
> ...


----------

